# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Killionb12 journey to stage with Euro Pharmacies

## killionb12

Hey guys I figured I would share my last 9 weeks of prep using Euro Pharmacy gear. Im 9 weeks out tomorrow. Update pics are below. Hope you guys can follow along. Ask me anything you want as well. I will be sharing weekly pic updates and dosages that Im taking week to week of EP gear. Currently sitting at 253.7lbs. Will start out with the following:

EP Mast Prop 400mg weekly
EP test prop 400mg weekly 
EP Tren Ace 400mg weekly 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JaneDoe

Very solid..I would like to know what you are eating in your diet

Tapatalk

----------


## almostgone

Killion, since this more of a prep log than a review of EP products, your thread was moved to the member's log area.

----------


## killionb12

> Killion, since this more of a prep log than a review of EP products, your thread was moved to the member's log area.


Okay thanks. I didnt know where the best place was. Thx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Very solid..I would like to know what you are eating in your diet
> 
> Enviado de meu LM-X430 usando o Tapatalk


Yes I will provide that as well. Will post what I have had today so far here soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Meals so far today. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## almostgone

> Okay thanks. I didn’t know where the best place was. Thx 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem!! Best of luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## killionb12

> No problem!! Best of luck.


Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## moetorious

Good luck I will be following along.

----------


## killionb12

Got 45 minutes fasted cardio this morning and have Upper DC training later today. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Meals so far today 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

Looking good bro.

subscribed

----------


## killionb12

> Looking good bro.
> 
> subscribed


Thanks bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Meal 3 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LegendKiller85

I’ll be following along. I love Ep products and have had decent results. I’ll be following closely.

----------


## killionb12

No training today. Meals so far for today 1 & 2. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## moetorious

What is your cardio protocol?

----------


## killionb12

> What is your cardio protocol?


Right now its 45mins of fasted cardio in the morning 7 days a week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Training from last night 

3-21-20 Upper DC

Smith Decline press RP 365lbs 11, 8, 6
Back off set 315lbs 12

DB flat bench 120lbs 11, 8

Peck dec RP 195lbs 12, 8, 7

Close grip Low cable rows RP 240lbs 12, 9, 7

Stretchers 160lbs 13 

Behind neck smith press RP 205lbs 10, 8, 6

Machine Lateral raise RP 110lbs 13, 9, 7

V bar press down 100lbs 12, 11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

My gym may be getting shutdown now since we have a stay at home order now. Will keep you all updated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Its closed down and no home weights. Im super bummed. I was pretty locked in and pushing forward. Not sure what to do now. Will talk to coach about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Im hoping to have a home gym lined up here soon. If not Im going to move forward with bodyweight stuff and use my pull-up bar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Back in action bros. Found somebody with a whole barn full of nice equipment. Going to be using that in the meantime. Its about a 25 min drive but it will be worth it. 

Here was my last workout today at my gym.

3-24-20 Upper loading B

Smith incline press 315lbs 12, 10, 9
Back off set 275lbs 10 reps 

Machine incline press 240lbs 16, 14, 10

Pec deck 230lbs 15, 12

Close grip low cable row 210lbs 12, 10

Reverse grip lat pull downs 170lbs 12, 11, 9

DB shoulder press 100lbs 10, 8

Cable lateral raises 40lbs 12, 10 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Update pics. Will be starting EP test prop, tren ace and mast prop tomorrow. Last 8 weeks of prep are going to be fun. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## moetorious

> Update pics. Will be starting EP test prop, tren ace and mast prop tomorrow. Last 8 weeks of prep are going to be fun. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good bro keep us posted with any changes

----------


## killionb12

> Looking good bro keep us posted with any changes


Thanks bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Sons birthday is today. It was so hard watching them eat this! Good thing I got a nice steak though. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Meal 4 - birthday dinner




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LegendKiller85

Looking good brother and looking forward to see what Europe Pharmacies does for you in the end.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Looking good brother and looking forward to see what Europe Pharmacies does for you in the end.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! I start my first dosage of EP Test Prop, Tren Ace and Mast Prop today. Will post later with some pics!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

First pin with this combo! This last 8 weeks is going to be fun! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Training last night at the barn was awesome. Got a killer workout in. I also met this country singer who is up and coming. He asked me to be in his upcoming video. Wants some big dudes lifting some heavy weight in it. I of course said yes! LOL. 

3-26-20 Lower Loading A

BB Squats 415lbs 9, 8
Back off set 365lbs 10

Leg press 20 plates 12, 11
Back off set 16 plates close stance 12 rep

Leg ext. 220lbs 12, 11

Seated hamstring curls 180lbs 12, 10, 8

Seated Calf raises 145lbs 12, 11, 10, 10, 8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Meal 2 today 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Upper DC today. Loving this Barn gym. The atmosphere is awesome and music jamming. Its hot in there and nothing but people slanging iron. Only have maybe 4-5 people in there at one time. 

3-27-2020 Upper DC

BB incline press 315lbs 8, 7
Back off set 225lbs 12

HS Incline press. 6 plates 12, 10, 8

Incline DB flys 60lbs 12, 10

close grip low cable row 230lbs 12, 10, 8

Neutral grip lat pull downs 160lbs 14,12 

DB row 100lbs 12 reps 

Reverse HS Shoulder press 4plates plus 2 25s 11, 10

Bent over flys 35lbs 15, 12

55 min of cardio afterwards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Post workout shake. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Pinned this today from Euro Pharmacies 

100mg of Tren Ace
100mg of test prop
100mg of mast prop 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Got Lower DC today. Meals so far today are below. Feeling stronger already after two pins of that combo. Probably the Tren . Anyways still feeling good so far. Not terribly hungry yet





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Update pics! 251.1lbs 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Got these today. Cant wait to add them to current stack. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## moetorious

Awesome man, how is the tren ?

----------


## killionb12

> Awesome man, how is the tren?


The Tren is fire bro! After just 3 pins which Im pinning EOD my strength is up and Im actually in the middle of prep on a calorie restrictive diet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Well unfortunately my show May 23rd got postponed. Im pretty bummed but on the bright side there is another national qualifier June 20th so now Im 11 weeks 4 days out until that show. Coach and I decided to continue with business as usual. We will hopefully cruise the last few weeks and just make small adjustments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Meal #4




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Oops forgot one item. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LegendKiller85

> Update pics! 251.1lbs 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck !!! Looking jerked as fuck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Fuck !!! Looking jerked as fuck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro! Got to keep grinding! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Pinned another 100mg of these 3 today. Smooth as butter as always. 50mg of EP Anavar as well. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Meal #5




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LegendKiller85

> Pinned another 100mg of these 3 today. Smooth as butter as always. 50mg of EP Anavar as well. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How you like the tren so far ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Hey bro I commented on it a few posts up. That being said the Tren is fire! Im only a week into it and its awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Workout from yesterday 

4-1-20 Lower Loading A

Leg press high and wide stance 20plates plus 2 25s 12, 10 reps 
Back off set 18 plates 15 reps

Safety bar Squats 315lbs 9, 8

Leg ext. 205lbs 12, 11
Back off set 175lbs 15

Stiff leg deads 275lbs 12, 10, 9

Standing leg curls 60lbs 12, 10

Calf raises 140lbs 14, 12, 11, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

This is 20lbs difference since i started prep 8 weeks ago. I feel like I have improved in certain areas. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## moetorious

Nice.. chest is much fuller arms as well.

----------


## killionb12

> Nice.. chest is much fuller arms as well.


Thats what i was thinking as well. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Update pics. Im weighing 248.8 this morning which makes me 11.8 pounds overweight. Im 10 weeks 6 days out. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

No training today guys. Hope all is well. Im still digging the barn gym. Guys are really cool and its been a good change. I am looking forward to getting back to normal though. Here are my first 3 meals today so far. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Workout from today. 

4-7-20 Lower Loading 

Leg press 22plates 12, 11
Back off set 18plates 10

Duck squat 315lbs 12, 11
Back off set 275lbs 11

Sumo squat 275lbs 12, 10

Stiff leg deads 275lbs 10, 8

Seated leg curls 165lbs 12, 11

Calf raises 160lbs 14, 12, 10, 10, 8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Well unfortunately my barn gym got shutdown today. Somebody reported him to the health department. Really sucks as it was nice to have somewhere to lift. Fortunately I have another option now. Well see if this one holds up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Alright guys, pinned another 100mg of Euro Pharma Tren Ace, Test Prop, and Mast Prop today. Also took 50mg of EP Anavar as well. Man this combo is amazing and Im hardening up and shredding like no other. Here is a little pic of the goodies. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

So I got started at my new place to lift today. Got 1 hour fasted cardio in this morning. Place is real nice and should do the job until everything is over. Hope everyone is staying safe and still kicking some ass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Did lower body today. Got in a pretty decent workout. Didnt track it today just because I wanted to get a feel for the gym. Definitely smoked my legs. Strength isnt near what it used to be and muscle endurance is getting worse. I know that comes with the territory when you are prepping for a contest. I will keep plugging away and hopefully this place will hold up until things get back to normal. Hope all of you are still kicking ass with whatever setup you have! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Happy Easter everyone. Coach gave me a cheat meal for today. Really enjoyed the food prepared by my wonderful wife and daughter. Yes that is a gold speckled cup that Im using. Its a killer cup that I stole from the wife. LOL




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Update pics today. Weighing in at 246.8 which puts me less than 10lbs from goal weight for contest. Im 9 weeks 6 days out so plenty of time to get dialed in. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chark

Looking sick man! You especially hit a great side chest

----------


## killionb12

> Looking sick man! You especially hit a great side chest


Thanks bro!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LegendKiller85

> Update pics today. Weighing in at 246.8 which puts me less than 10lbs from goal weight for contest. Im 9 weeks 6 days out so plenty of time to get dialed in. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow brother your a maniac. Very inspirational!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GearHeaded

> First pin with this combo! This last 8 weeks is going to be fun! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


your toothpaste cover was left open  :Wink:

----------


## killionb12

> your toothpaste cover was left open


Haha good catch!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Wow brother your a maniac. Very inspirational!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro! Just giving it my all. Appreciate the kind words. Thanks for following as well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

My buddy from the barn gym let me borrow this. Super nice guy and I didnt even have to ask. He just offered it up because he knew I was in prep. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GearHeaded

> My buddy from the barn gym let me borrow this. Super nice guy and I didn’t even have to ask. He just offered it up because he knew I was in prep.


you clearly have kids . I can see it in the background  :Smilie:  make sure your "prep" doesn't take away from them right now. might wanna prep for more then what you think your prepping for right now

thats a bad ass treadmill btw

----------


## killionb12

> you clearly have kids . I can see it in the background  make sure your "prep" doesn't take away from them right now. might wanna prep for more then what you think your prepping for right now
> 
> thats a bad ass treadmill btw


Definitely! Im doing my best to not let this affect them. We spend plenty of time playing games and just hanging out during all of this. Its a balancing act for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Got Upper Loading in today. Still feeling out new gym so didnt track anything. I will track my next lower loading session tomorrow though. Strength has gone down in legs but upper body still feels pretty good. All the cardio Im sure has taxed the legs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Hour of fasted cardio this morning. Getting easier everyday. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## moetorious

Keep up the good work, and keep us posted, your leaning up pretty good.

----------


## killionb12

> Keep up the good work, and keep us posted, your leaning up pretty good.


Thanks bro!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

No training today guys got my daily 60mins of fasted cardio. Hope everyone is holding up and kicking ass with whatever options you have for working out. Cant wait for this crap to be over with. Will be pinning another 100mg of EP Test Prop, Tren Ace and Mast Prop today. Also still doing 3iu of GH daily and 50mg of EP Anavar . Coach had me switch off of Clen and do an ECA for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Training from today. Getting more used to the new gym now. 

4-16-20 Upper DC

Smith incline press RP 315lbs 13, 9, 8
Back off set 225lbs 15

HS incline press RP 6plates 12, 9, 7
Back off set 4 plates 10 

Cable flys high to low 60lbs 12, 10

Medium grip low cable rows RP 190lbs 14, 10, 8

Straight arm pull downs rrrr 12, 10, 8

Stretchers 150lbs 16

Nautilus overhead press RP 140lbs 15, 12, 9

Bent over shoulder flys 35lbs 15, 10

Cable lateral raises 30lbs 12

V bar press downs 170lbs 12, 11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

lower workout today. Went well besides being tired today. 

4-17-20 Lower DC 

Smith Front squats RP 275lbs 8, 6, 5
Back off set 225lbs 8

Seated leg curls RP 140lbs 15, 11, 9
Back off set 125lbs 14 reps 
Drop set Single leg 65lbs 15

Leg ext. RP 155lbs 14, 11, 9
Drop set 125lbs 10
Drop set single leg 80lbs 8

Adductors 140lbs 16, 15

Calf raises 140lbs 16, 12, 12, 11, 10

Palms up Db curls 35lbs 12, 12, 10 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Looking great! Keep it up!!

----------


## flexin-rph

Updates?? You're huge, man!! Can't wait to see how the tren & mast leans you out.

----------


## killionb12

> Updates?? You're huge, man!! Can't wait to see how the tren & mast leans you out.


Thanks bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Looking great! Keep it up!!


Thanks bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Weekly pic updates. Weight went slightly up but definitely leaning out still. We changed from Clen to ECA stack to give Clen a rest. Probably why weight fluctuated a little. I have 5 more days on ECA then back to Clen. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## flexin-rph

Awesome. Love the back-double bi's

----------


## killionb12

> Awesome. Love the back-double bi's


Thanks bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## flexin-rph

Sorry if I missed it somewhere, but what is your age?

----------


## killionb12

> Sorry if I missed it somewhere, but what is your age?


Upper 30s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## flexin-rph

You've still got time....

----------


## killionb12

> You've still got time....


Yep hoping to get my pro card in the next few years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Leg workout from today. Felt good and strong. 

4-20-20 Lower Loading

Nautilus Leg press 12plates plus 2 25s 13, 12
Back off set 10 plates 16 

Smith wide stance BB squats 315lbs 12, 11

Stiff leg deads 225lbs 12, 11

Adductors 150lbs 14, 11

Standing Calf raises 225lbs 15, 12, 12, 10, 

Cable bicep curls 40lbs 12, 12, 10 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

No training today guys. Got my 1 hour of fasted cardio in this morning. Coach made some adjustments to my diet. Looking forward to seeing the changes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Upper training today. Felt strong today and pulled out some higher reps because of it. 

4-22-20 Upper DC

DB flat bench RP 120lbs 13, 9, 7

Incline cable flys RP 100lbs 14, 12, 9

Close grip low cable rows RP 190lbs 15, 11, 9

Stretchers 170lbs 15 reps 

Reverse DB shoulder press 80lbs 15, 10, 8

Db shoulder flys 30lbs 12, 10

V bar tricep push downs 170lbs 15, 14


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Post workout meal. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LegendKiller85

Man this log is great and every picture you can see a difference. Euro Pharmacies/ hard work is definitely working for you brother.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Man this log is great and every picture you can see a difference. Euro Pharmacies/ hard work is definitely working for you brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brotha! Im doing my best. Appreciate the kind words. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Hey everyone I got my bloods taken this past Tuesday and got the full male hormone panel. I will report back with results once I have them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

My lower body training from yesterday. Felt strong again. I feel that EP Tren Ace is in full effect now. 

4-23-20 Lower DC 

Smith BB box squats RP 455lbs 11, 8, 6

Seated leg curls RP 155lbs 14, 11, 10
Drop set 125lbs 15 reps 

Leg ext RP. 185lbs 14, 10, 8

Adductors 155lbs 16, 15

Calf presses RP 1st set 170lbs 14, 11, 10
2nd RP set 155lbs 15, 11, 10 

DB Hammer curls 55lbs 12, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

5 day updates. Im down to 246.4lbs. Feeling really good right now. Can tell my body is adjusting to this new lower weight since I have been in the high 240s for the past few weeks. Getting harder and more vascular. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

Killin’ it!

----------


## killionb12

> Killin it!


Thanks bro!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ghettoboyd

holy shit man!!... wow brother nice work!!...

----------


## flexin-rph

Well on your way!

----------


## killionb12

> holy shit man!!... wow brother nice work!!...


Thanks man!! Appreciate the kind words brotha!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Cheat meal post workout! Yummy!! Five guys burger and fries with sugar free ketchup!! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ghettoboyd

Dam man I love 5 guys burgers you’re killing me....

----------


## killionb12

> Dam man I love 5 guys burgers youre killing me....


Haha me too bro! My go to for a cheat meal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Upper loading session from yesterday. 

4-25-20 Upper Loading 

Smith incline presses 315lbs 10, 9 reps 
Backoff set 275lbs 12 reps 

HS incline press 6 plates 14 reps
Added 25s - 9 reps 

Dips 15 reps 

Neutral grip lat pulldowns 190lbs 12, 9

Rack pulls 405lbs 13, 10 

HS shoulder press 200lbs 15, 10

Heavy side delt partials 60lbs 15 reps

Underhand tricep ext. 140lbs 12, 11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

My lower loading season from today. Went really well and felt a good connection with my legs today. Got a killer pump today. 

4-26-20 Lower loading A

Safety bar squats 365lbs 8, 6 reps 
Window maker 255lbs 20 reps 

Close stance Leg press 14 plates 13, 11

Leg ext. 185lbs 15, 13

Seated leg curls 170lbs 14, 12
Drop set 140lbs 10 

Adductors 170lbs 11, 10 

Standing Calf raises 185lbs 15, 14, 12, 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

A little TD! Got to keep this gravy train going! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Lower body workout from today. 

4-29-20 Lower DC 

Leg press RP 14 plates plus 2 25s - 14, 9, 8

Seated leg curls RP 170lbs 15, 11, 9
Drop set 140lbs 8

Leg ext. RP 200lbs 15, 8, 6

Adductors 140lbs 15, 15

Calf raises RP 170lbs 14, 11, 9
2nd RP set 170lbs 12, 10, 9 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LegendKiller85

> A little TD! Got to keep this gravy train going! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful brother !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Got some bad news today. Unfortunately my competition on June 20th got postponed to September. Although Im bummed I know that I will be on stage soon enough. I was locked in and getting better by the day so its hard to put things on pause. Im still more motivated than ever before so I will be looking forward to going full force again here soon. I will still be updating daily as I progress so dont go anywhere. Hope you all are doing well. Fuck COVID-19. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## flexin-rph

That's disappointing. Yes, agreed, Covid-19 sucks.

----------


## GearHeaded

> That's disappointing. Yes, agreed, Covid-19 sucks.


covid 19 is gonna get punched in the face and so is all the shit behind the scenes along with it .. going to kill them all. don't need a gun. don't even need my iron fist.. just the mouth piece of truth 

""1Then I saw heaven opened, and behold, a white horse! The one sitting on it is called Faithful and True, and in righteousness he judges and makes war. 12His eyes are like a flame of fire, and on his head are many diadems, and he has a name written that no one knows but himself. 13He is clothed in a robe dipped inb blood, and the name by which he is called is The Word of God. 14And the armies of heaven, arrayed in fine linen, white and pure, were following him on white horses.* From his mouth comes a sharp sword with which to strike down the nations""*

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Got some bad news today. Unfortunately my competition on June 20th got postponed to September. Although I’m bummed I know that I will be on stage soon enough. I was locked in and getting better by the day so it’s hard to put things on pause. I’m still more motivated than ever before so I will be looking forward to going full force again here soon. I will still be updating daily as I progress so don’t go anywhere. Hope you all are doing well. Fuck COVID-19. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sorry for the news brother, well for the record you were smashing it! Just try to behave a little bit this summer and you’ll be ready to crush it come September.

----------


## flexin-rph

> covid 19 is gonna get punched in the face and so is all the shit behind the scenes along with it .. going to kill them all. don't need a gun. don't even need my iron fist.. just the mouth piece of truth 
> 
> ""1Then I saw heaven opened, and behold, a white horse! The one sitting on it is called Faithful and True, and in righteousness he judges and makes war. 12His eyes are like a flame of fire, and on his head are many diadems, and he has a name written that no one knows but himself. 13He is clothed in a robe dipped inb blood, and the name by which he is called is The Word of God. 14And the armies of heaven, arrayed in fine linen, white and pure, were following him on white horses.* From his mouth comes a sharp sword with which to strike down the nations""*


Amen, come Lord Jesus!

----------


## moetorious

Damn man things were going great, your progress pictures looked sick. Any update on the bloods?

----------


## killionb12

Thanks for the kind words guys. Good news is I talked to coach and we have our eyes now set on a show for June 27th that is out of state but still pretty close. Im going to keep prepping and now Im 8 weeks out. Lets hope this show doesnt get canceled. Its in a state with far less COVID cases than my home state so that is promising. Been talking to the promoter and he is in contact with the venue weekly. So far everything is a go still. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Damn man things were going great, your progress pictures looked sick. Any update on the bloods?


Thanks man. 

Yes Bloods are in. Looks pretty good with just 350mg of Euro Pharma Test Prop, Tren Ace and Mast Prop a week.

----------


## killionb12

Update pics. Im currently 8 weeks out and 8lbs overweight. Currently sitting at 245.1 with a goal of 237 stage ready. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## balance

Absolutely amazing work!
Have to ask though what are you 8 weeks from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Absolutely amazing work!
> Have to ask though what are you 8 weeks from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. My bodybuilding competition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Upper workout from today. 

5-4-20 Upper DC

BB Incline press RP 315lbs 10, 6, 4 reps

DB Incline flys RP 60lbs 12, 9, 7

Dips 15 reps 

Close grip low cable rows RP 230lbs 11, 7, 6

Stretchers RP 170lbs 11, 8, 6

cable lateral raises RP 35lbs 10, 6, 5

Face pulls 100lbs 12, 10 

V bar press downs 160lbs 16, 13


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Meals 1, 2, 3 and post workout shake so far today. This is a training today as well so carb intake will be higher pre and post workout. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Training from today. 

5-5-20 Lower DC

Leg press RP 16 plates 11, 7, 5

Seated leg curls RP 185lbs 12, 9, 7

Leg ext. RP 200lbs 14, 9, 7
Drop set single leg 95lbs 8 

Adductors 145lbs 15, 15

Calf raises RP 140lbs 14, 9, 8
2nd RP 140lbs 12, 11, 9, 

Cable curls 50lbs 12, 12 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

No training today. Here are my meals for the day. Its a low calorie day on non training days. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JaneDoe

You are having good results, it will give work to other competitors.

----------


## killionb12

5 day update. Im currently 7 weeks and 2 days out from my competition. My weight this morning is 243.7lbs. So Im a little over 6lbs from making weight. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

My workout from yesterday. 

5-7-20 Upper Loading B

Smith incline bench press 315lbs 12, 9
Backoff set 275lbs 10

Cable flys 100lbs 10, 9

DB Rows 95lbs 12, 12

Rack pulls 405lbs 13, 11

DB shoulder press 80lbs 15, 14

Cable lateral raises 30lbs 12, 11

Underhand Tricep ext. 100lbs 16, 15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## flexin-rph

Looking good! Getting more vascular. Got a good, hard look going on 7 weeks out.

----------


## killionb12

> Looking good! Getting more vascular. Got a good, hard look going on 7 weeks out.


Thanks bro!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Leg workout from today. My legs are definitely feeling weaker with all the cardio but thats expected. Fortunately I havent lost much mass on them so thats good. 

5-9-20 Lower Loading 

Safety bar squats 365lbs 8, 7 reps 

Leg press 14 plates 12, 12 reps 
Backoff set 12 plates 14 reps 

Stiff leg deads 225lbs 11, 10

Leg curls 155lbs 18 reps 

Adductors 170lbs 12, 10

Standing calf raises 225lbs 15, 15, 13, 12, 12, 11

Db Incline hammer curls 50lbs 12, 10, 8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

No training today guys. Much needed rest for sure. I did get my 60 mins of fasted cardio this morning. Hope everyone is having a great weekend. Here is my macro breakdown for
Rest days. 

I also pinned 100mg of EP Test Prop, Mast Prop and Tren Ace today. Im also still taking 50mcg of Clen , 50mg of EP Var, 100mcg of T4 and 4iu of Gh daily as well. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ferenor

How long have you been on Clen ?

----------


## killionb12

> How long have you been on Clen?


On and off for 12 weeks so far. I took a 2 week break in the middle of that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Upper DC training today. Here is my macro breakout for training days right now as well. 

5-10-20 Upper DC

BB flat bench RP 365lbs 9, 6, 4
Back off set 315lbs 12 reps 

Low to high cable flys RP 80lbs 12, 9, 7

Close grip low cable rows RP 250lbs 11, 8, 5 reps 

Stretchers RP 170lbs 10, 7, 5 reps 

DB lateral raises RP 30lbs 9, 7, 6 reps 

Face pulls RP 80lbs 12, 10, 8 reps 

Rear delt rows 45lbs 12 reps 

Tricep rope ext. 100lbs 15, 15




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Lower workout from today. 

5-11-20 Lower DC

Smith BB squats RP 405lbs 9, 6, 4 reps 

Single leg machine press RP 110lbs 12, 8, 6 reps 

Seated leg curls RP 185lbs 10, 8, 7
Drop set 155lbs 10

Leg ext. RP 200lbs 15, 9, 6

Adductors 140lbs 15, 15
Drop set 95lbs 10

Seated Calf presses RP 185lbs 16, 12, 11
2nd RP set 185lbs 15, 14, 12 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

My 4 day update with coach. Weight stayed roughly the same but definitely tightened up some.

----------


## Chark

Looking phenomenal. Side chest is your pose man! Look at those fucking serratus muscles!

----------


## killionb12

Side by side from this past August during the offseason until my check in today with coach. Im 4lbs lighter on the right side. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Looking phenomenal. Side chest is your pose man! Look at those fucking serratus muscles!


Thanks brotha. I think so too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Todays upper loading workout. Started out strong but tired out towards the end. Didnt have any gas left in the tank by the time I hit shoulders. 

5-13-20 Upper Loading A

Smith incline press 325lbs 12, 10 reps 
Back off set 275lbs 11 reps 

Incline cable flys 60lbs 13, 12 reps 

BB rows 275lbs 12, 11 reps 
Back off set 225lbs 10 reps 

Wide grip lat pulldowns 190lbs 12, 11 reps

Smith Behind neck press 205lbs 11, 10

Face pulls 80lbs 16, 14 reps 

Close grip bench 185lbs 15, 12 reps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

My leg workout from yesterday. Did a BFR band workout with my legs since Im losing strength each week. It was killer. I forgot how much these bands work. The pump was insane almost to the point it started to hurt. My legs are sore today for sure. Im going to incorporate these more into my workouts with lighter weight and higher reps as recommended. Much needed rest today. 

5-14-20 Lower Loading
BFR Band training 30-50% of max with bands

Safety bar squats 225lbs 15, 12, 12, 12, 10

Close stance leg press 8 plates 20, 18, 15

Leg ext. 110lbs 18, 16, 14

Seated leg curls 95lbs 20, 20, 20, 20, 20

Adductors 80lbs 20, 20, 18, 16

Seated Calf raises 110lbs 20, 20, 18, 17

Seated calf presses 125lbs 20, 20 reps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Upper workout from today. 

5-16-20 Upper DC

BB decline bench press RP 315lbs 13, 9, 6

High to low cable flys RP 170lbs 14, 10, 8

Close grip low cable rows RP230lbs 12, 9, 8

Stretchers RP 190lbs 11, 8, 5

HS shoulder press RP 185lbs 14, 8, 7

Cable lateral raises RP 30lbs 11, 9


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Diet is staying the same this week. Coach had me start T3 for 5 days. Will adjust after that. Been having issues with feeling weak and exhausted lately. Started B12 for energy and Proviron to help with libido as well. Feeling better but I know this comes with the territory. Will keep my head down and keep moving forward. Here is my workout from today. Felt good throughout the workout which is the only time I feel I have energy which is a good thing. 

5-17-20 Lower DC

Leg press RP 16 plates 14, 8, 6
BFR set 8 plates 20 reps 

Leg curls RP 155lbs 15, 11, 8
BFR set 95lbs 25

Leg ext. RP 200lbs 12, 8, 6
BFR set 125lbs 20 

Adductors 155lbs 18, 17

Standing calf raises RP 185lbs 20, 16, 14
2nd RP set 185lbs 20, 15, 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Just some goodies I used today. Loving this prep cycle so far. Cant go wrong with EP Gear. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Workout from today. 

5-19-20 Upper Loading B

Smith incline press 325lbs 9, 7 reps 

Low to high cable flys 80lbs 13 reps 
Drop set 50lbs 10 reps 
Drop set 30lbs 16 reps 

T bar rows 160lbs 10, 8

Rack pulls 405lbs 11, 8

DB shoulder press 80lbs 15, 10

Face pulls 100lbs 15, 14

Rope tricep ext. 120lbs 15, 13


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## flexin-rph

How do you feel your strength is?

----------


## killionb12

> How do you feel your strength is?


Strength obviously isnt where it was but its still pretty decent. My legs have suffered the most in terms of strength due to all of the cardio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

5 weeks 2 days out. Current updates sent to coach. I think he is about to drop the hammer on me, LOL. Weight down just a little. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

So excited that my home gym opened up today! Got a great workout in and saw some familiar faces. Feels almost like normal again. 

2-22-20 Upper DC

HS incline press 160lbs 12, 8, 5

Pec deck flys 195lbs 13, 9, 7

Close grip low cable rows 230lbs 12, 8, 6

Stretchers 180lbs 12, 8, 7

HS reverse shoulder press 4 plates 12, 9, 7

Reverse pec deck 130lbs 12, 9, 7

Rope tricep ext. 120lbs 12, 10


Post workout shake
12oz egg whites
1 instant chocolate chip oatmeal packet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LegendKiller85

Good lord your bf has got to be 7-8% ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Good lord your bf has got to be 7-8% ? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah its pretty close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Leg workout from today. Had a killer workout and felt strong throughout. A little TNE 100mg 1 hour before definitely helped. 

2-23-20 Lower DC

Belt squats RP 4 plates 2 25s - 13, 9, 7
BFR backoff set 2 plates 2 25s - 15 reps 

Lying leg curls RP 130lbs 11, 8, 6 reps 
Drop set 90lbs 12 reps 

Leg ext. RP 220lbs 14, 11, 9 
BFR backoff set 155lbs 15, 11 reps 

Adductors 105lbs 15, 15 

Calf raises RP 4plates 2 25s - 15, 13, 11
2nd RP set - 15, 12, 10

Cable bicep curls 60lbs - 12, 12, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Here is my 5 day update! Currently 4 weeks 4 days out and sitting at 241.9lbs. Coach made small adjustments to diet after last Check-in so its nice to see them working. 

Body by Euro-Pharmacies








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## flexin-rph

It's amazing what dropping 12lbs will do.....looking great, man!!

----------


## killionb12

No training today and coach had my skip cardio as well. Will be back to normal tomorrow. Here is my leg workout from yesterday. 

5-26-20 Lower Loading A

Smith BB Squat 405lbs 10, 9 reps 
Widow maker 275lbs 20 reps 

Close stance leg press 16 plates 12, 10 reps 

Lying leg curls 140lbs 13, 10 reps 
Drop set 100lbs 10 reps 

Seated leg curls 125lbs 15, 12

Standing calf raises 225lbs 15, 15, 14, 12
2 min stretch 

Ez curls 100lbs 15, 13, 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Macros currently for non training days. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> No training today and coach had my skip cardio as well. Will be back to normal tomorrow. Here is my leg workout from yesterday. 
> 
> 5-26-20 Lower Loading A
> 
> Smith BB Squat 405lbs 10, 9 reps 
> Widow maker 275lbs 20 reps 
> 
> Close stance leg press 16 plates 12, 10 reps 
> 
> ...


What’s a widow maker?

----------


## killionb12

> Whats a widow maker?


Its called that because you do 20 reps of squats non stop until you die so you leave your widow(wife) behind. LOL. 20 reps of a weight you can probably get 18 with but you do a few more. Thats of course after 2 heavy working sets of squats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Upper workout from today. Energy is getting harder to come by but some Test Base definitely helps get through it. 

2-28-20 Upper DC

HS incline iso press RP 8 plates - 15, 8, 7

Cable flys low to high RP 60lbs - 14, 10, 7

Close grip cable row RP 240lbs - 12, 7, 5

Stretchers RP 140lbs - 12, 8, 7

HS shoulder press RP 4 plates plus 2 25s - 14, 7, 5

Reverse pec dec 120lbs 18, 15

V bar press down 160lbs 15, 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

New macros for training days. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Leg workout from yesterday. Update pics coming tomorrow. Having a strategic cheat meal tonight with no water after 6pm to see how I react. 

5-29-20 Lower DC

HS leg press RP 10 plates - 11, 7, 5

Seated leg curls RP 195lbs - 16, 12, 11

Lying leg curls - 12, 10 reps 

Leg ext. RP 230lbs - 12, 8, 6

Adductors RP 170lbs - 13, 8, 6
Drop set 125lbs 12

Standing calf raises RP 225lbs - 15, 11, 9
2nd RP set 225lbs - 11, 8, 7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Just killed some five guys! Damn that was good. Oh how I have missed you. Strategic cheat meal. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Update pics. Weighed in at 237.8lbs! Pretty much made weight this morning after a cheat meal and no water after 6pm last night. Pretty excited to have made weight with just a little under 4 weeks to go!! I finally have the start of striated glutes as well!! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

How far out of your meet are you now?

Looking pretty impressive...

What type of show is it?

----------


## killionb12

> How far out of your meet are you now?
> 
> Looking pretty impressive...
> 
> What type of show is it?


Thanks Im 3 weeks 6 days out. Im doing classic physique class at a Regional national qualifier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

You are looking good, especially your lower back!!
Go kick ass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> You are looking good, especially your lower back!!
> Go kick ass. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro! Now I just need to get wider in the back this next offseason!! Thats the plan kick ass and ass questions later! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Thanks bro! Now I just need to get wider in the back this next offseason!! Thats the plan kick ass and ass questions later! LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have some health issues so I am skipping 2020, but I will be back onstage in 2021. 
Working through this corona virus situation makes this competition that much more difficult. Hats off to you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> I have some health issues so I am skipping 2020, but I will be back onstage in 2021. 
> Working through this corona virus situation makes this competition that much more difficult. Hats off to you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro. It hasnt been easy for sure. I will be better for it next time I know! Im sorry to hear about your health issues. If thats you in the avatar you have a really good physique! You will be back on stage bro!! Stay focused bro you got this!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chark

Looking PHENOMENAL man

I see them striated glutes!

----------


## killionb12

> Looking PHENOMENAL man
> 
> I see them striated glutes!


Thanks bro!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Looking PHENOMENAL man
> 
> I see them striated glutes!


I am getting concerned about you. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Leg workout from yesterday. 


6-1-20 Lower Loading B

Safety bar squats 365lbs 10, 7 reps 
Backoff set 275lbs - 15 reps 

High wide Leg press 16 plates - 16, 14 

Seated leg curls 130lbs - 16, 16, 14, 13, 12

Leg ext. 140lbs - 18, 16 reps 

Calf raises 130lbs - 16, 16, 15, 14, 14

Seated bicep curls 100lbs 12, 11, 10 reps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Nice TD to finish my prep. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## flexin-rph

So how many mic's of t3 & t4 will you run, & for how long?

----------


## killionb12

> So how many mic's of t3 & t4 will you run, & for how long?


Im currently running 100mcg of T4 and 25mcg of T3 for the past 2 weeks and will continue probably sometime until the last week before show. Coach will dictate that as we get closer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## flexin-rph

What is your proposed contest weight?? Or, should I say, how much weight do you want to lose before contest?

----------


## killionb12

> What is your proposed contest weight?? Or, should I say, how much weight do you want to lose before contest?


Im already there. For classic physique and my height at 63 I have to be 237lbs or less. I was at 237.8lbs the other day. Little heavier today but thats after higher carb day from training yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Im already there. For classic physique and my height at 63 I have to be 237lbs or less. I was at 237.8lbs the other day. Little heavier today but thats after higher carb day from training yesterday. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still want to tighten up more obviously but it will be just a in a few key areas like lower back, hamstrings and glutes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Upper workout from today. 

6-3-20 Upper DC

HS Incline Press RP 6 plates 15, 8, 6

Pec deck flys RP 180lbs 15, 12

Seated dips 200lbs 16, 14, 12

Close grip low rows RP 240lbs - 12, 9, 7

Neutral grip lat pulldown RP 170lbs 12, 8, 6

HS shoulder press RP 2 plates 2 25s - 9, 5, 4 reps 

Reverse pec deck 120lbs 20, 16 reps 

V bar press down 100lbs 20, 17 reps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Update pics today. Im sitting at 237.5lbs and Im 3 weeks and 1 day out. Glad to see Im at weight and can continue to dial it in more. Pics are a little dark today sorry. 

Body by Euro-Pharmacies 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Planned cheat meal today. It was delicious! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Upper workout from today. 

66-20 Upper loading A

HS decline press (RP)8 plates - 12, 9, 6 

BB decline press (RP) 315lbs - 9, 6, 3

BB military press (RP) 185lbs - 12, 8, 6

Weighted dips (SS) +45lbs - 15, 12

Wide-grip lat pulldowns (RP) 190lbs - 10, 6, 4

Smith Bent over rows underhand (SS) - 11, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Well guys I tweaked my lower back pretty good today doing legs. The funny thing is I was moving a bench with one hand and thats how I did it. Legs hadnt nothing to do with it. Im pretty upset because I dont want this to affect my prep and Im less than 3 weeks out. Going to ice it and take some ibuprofen today and tomorrow being a off day will help hopefully. Say a little prayer for me if you believe in that. Thanks guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Well guys I tweaked my lower back pretty good today doing legs. The funny thing is I was moving a bench with one hand and that’s how I did it. Legs hadn’t nothing to do with it. I’m pretty upset because I don’t want this to affect my prep and I’m less than 3 weeks out. Going to ice it and take some ibuprofen today and tomorrow being a off day will help hopefully. Say a little prayer for me if you believe in that. Thanks guys! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You’ll be alright man. I did the same thing a few weeks ago. I think the day after was worse than the day it happened but then the next day it was pretty tolerable. Just don’t do anything bone headed this close. If it feels like you’re aggravating it do something different.

----------


## killionb12

> Youll be alright man. I did the same thing a few weeks ago. I think the day after was worse than the day it happened but then the next day it was pretty tolerable. Just dont do anything bone headed this close. If it feels like youre aggravating it do something different.


Thanks man. I will definitely be more careful next time. I was being lazy by moving the bench that way since energy levels are low this far into prep. Lesson learned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Proximal

> Planned cheat meal today. It was delicious! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry about your lower back. Dude, that is one tasty looking burger & fries!

Feel better!

----------


## killionb12

Back is feeling a lot better today. Got to rest it all day and hope to be on the treadmill and weights tomorrow. Will most likely go easy on weights obviously. Prep is still progressing and will hopefully bring my best package to the stage here in less than 3 weeks. Have a good night guys. Will check in tomorrow. Now go get them gains! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Back is feeling a lot better today. Got to rest it all day and hope to be on the treadmill and weights tomorrow. Will most likely go easy on weights obviously. Prep is still progressing and will hopefully bring my best package to the stage here in less than 3 weeks. Have a good night guys. Will check in tomorrow. Now go get them gains! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I forgot to mention when I dicked my back up walking on a 2% incline the next day for an hour seemed to be the thing that really worked everything back into place

----------


## killionb12

> I forgot to mention when I dicked my back up walking on a 2% incline the next day for an hour seemed to be the thing that really worked everything back into place


Nice I will try that. Thx!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Hey guys. Got a good upper pump workout today in. Took it super easy and light and just did high reps with drop sets to get a good pump due to tweaking my back on Sunday. I was exhausted afterwards but it was easy on the back. 

6-9-20 Upper Pump 

HS iso lateral low row 75lbs 25, 23
Drop set 50lbs 15, 12 

HS iso lat pull down 75lbs 24, 22
Drop set 50lbs 15, 10

HS incline press 4 plates 16, 14
Drop set 2 plates and 2 25s - 12, 10

High to low cable flys 130lbs 20, 18 reps 

HS Shoulder Press 2 plates 2 25s 20, 18
Drop set 2 plates 15, 11

Reverse pec deck 165lbs 20, 16

Cable curls 20lbs 20, 18 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Hey guys went light again today for legs since the back was still a little stiff. Decided to just do machines and do a high volume workout. 

6-10-20 Lower Pump 

Leg ext. 110lbs - 25, 25, 24, 24, 23, 22, 21, 20 reps 

Lying leg curls 65lbs - 25, 25, 24, 24, 23, 22, 22, 20 reps 

Adductors 160lbs - 25, 24, 24, 22 reps 

Horizontal calf presses 130lbs - 25, 25, 24, 23, 22, 22


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Update pics. 

2 weeks and 2 days out. Current weight is 235.9lbs which makes me 1 pound under weight. 

Body by Euro-Pharmacies










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Got a good lower loading session in today. I also got a nice cheat meal again approved by coach. Th night before I ate something bad and I couldnt keep anything down the rest of the night. Woke up dehydrated and flat so coach ordered it up, steak and bake potato! 

6-13-20 Lower Loading A
2 weeks out from competition 80% effort

Smith BB squats 325lbs - 12, 12 reps

Leg press 12 plates - 15, 15 reps 

Lying leg curls 110lbs 15, 14
Drop set 65lbs - 10 reps 

Adductors 255lbs - 16, 14

Calf presses 210lbs - 16, 15, 15






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## flexin-rph

Quads are separating nicely.

----------


## killionb12

> Quads are separating nicely.


Yes stopping the cardio right now has helped with the separation big time. Plus the T3 is really starting to shine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Got some upper loading in yesterday. Feeling weak as can be but Im still pushing it. Coach has me at 80% effort to let the body rest a little. 


6-15-20 Upper Loading A
At 80% effort 1 weeks 5 days out from comp. 

BB Bent over rows 225lbs 12, 11 reps 

Weighted pull-ups +25lbs - 10, 9 reps 

DB Incline bench 80lbs 15, 12

Low to high cable flys 120lbs - 12, 11

Smith press behind neck 185lbs - 12, 9 reps 

Cable lateral raises 20lbs - 12, 10

Close grip bench press 205lbs - 15, 15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

No training today guys. Will have updates coming Friday morning. Energy is pretty much bottomed out but still pushing forward. 10 days out and cant wait to get on stage!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Updates today. Im currently 233.8lbs but have been as low as 232.5lbs after a low carb day. 8 days out from contest. Getting excited. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Updates today. Im currently 233.8lbs but have been as low as 232.5lbs after a low carb day. 8 days out from contest. Getting excited. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking great. I love how your back looks in the rear relaxed pose!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

is there a weight class you have to fit into?

You could offer me a million dollars and I don't think I would have the mental ability to get that lean.....

----------


## killionb12

> Looking great. I love how your back looks in the rear relaxed pose!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> is there a weight class you have to fit into?
> 
> You could offer me a million dollars and I don't think I would have the mental ability to get that lean.....


Yes Im classic physique and with my height I have to be 237lbs or less at 63. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> is there a weight class you have to fit into?
> 
> You could offer me a million dollars and I don't think I would have the mental ability to get that lean.....


It has tested me mentally and physically more than I ever have been. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## flexin-rph

Looking awesome!!!! Can't wait to see how you do!

----------


## killionb12

> Looking awesome!!!! Can't wait to see how you do!


Thanks brotha!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Quick update for you all. Im 6 days out sitting at 231.6lbs this morning. No training today or yesterday. Will start carb depletion training Monday through Wednesday then no training from there on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## flexin-rph

I'm gonna eat an extra piece of cherry delight for you today, in your honour, if course....

----------


## killionb12

> I'm gonna eat an extra piece of cherry delight for you today, in your honour, if course....


Haha please do! Man I cant wait to get some good food after this show! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Woke up 229.3lbs after low carbs the past two days. Started carb depletion training today. Pic updates below. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> I'm gonna eat an extra piece of cherry delight for you today, in your honour, if course....


Flexin- behave!! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Getting better daily. Cuts are getting deeper!

Looking great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Getting better daily. Cuts are getting deeper!
> 
> Looking great. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Update pics. 4 days out and sitting at 230.6lbs. Carb depletion training going on right now as we speak. Tomorrow will be last day of it before loading back up. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

I did a show when I was 19.
Craved twinkies.

What will be your first "real" meal afterwards?
You been craving anything?

----------


## killionb12

> I did a show when I was 19.
> Craved twinkies.
> 
> What will be your first "real" meal afterwards?
> You been craving anything?


Pizza and wings will be my first meal after show! Oh and some cheesecake. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Alright guys just under 3 days out. Got a really good carb up in yesterday. Came in 3lbs heavier this morning fasted at 233.6lbs. Tomorrow will be a travel day with spray tan and athlete checkins. We will continue to carb up if weight holds steady or goes down since it will be lower calories today even with additional carbs. Will make adjustments tomorrow as necessary. Pic updates below. Thanks again everyone for the support I will most likely be unplugged from everything other than communication with coach [mention]Montego1 [/mention] I will check back in Saturday with results. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Looking great!!! 
Go kick ass!!! Own the place when you walk in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Looking great!!! 
> Go kick ass!!! Own the place when you walk in. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro! Thats the plan!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> I did a show when I was 19.
> Craved twinkies.
> 
> What will be your first "real" meal afterwards?
> You been craving anything?


After my first show, I ate Dunkin Donuts. Puked them back up real quick- too much sugar!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> After my first show, I ate Dunkin Donuts. Puked them back up real quick- too much sugar!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha I plan on puking after eating something bad for me. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Looking ripped brother, nice work!! Crush it!!!

----------


## Chark

Tomorrow the big day? Good luck man, you look INSANE!

----------


## flexin-rph

Good luck tomorrow, dude!! Keep us posted!

----------


## LegendKiller85

Fuck yea brother!!! Waiting to hear you were crowned #1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

Send it bro

----------


## charger69

Go kick ass!!! Give it your best and own the place


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Well it went even better than I thought for my first show! Thanks to my coach I couldnt have done it without him! He put up with more than what I can tell you and he was awesome through it all. He was not only a coach but a therapist at times but more importantly a friend through it all. An ear when I needed him to listen through the bad and good times. This was probably one of the toughest things I have ever been through other than losing my mom over a year ago. Thanks Coach you have a life long brotha of iron and more importantly a friend! 

Now on to the good stuff! First place novice classic physique, first place in Open Class C classic physique, overall champion!! Some low quality pics but will post some better ones once I get them. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Congrats!!!!!

Looking forward to seeing some higher quality photos...

Did you eat your wings and pizza??

----------


## killionb12

> Congrats!!!!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some higher quality photos...
> 
> Did you eat your wings and pizza??


Yes I did!! Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

Congratulations!! Great job!

Remember to reverse diet out of your show, and not go all crazy now that you can eat again

----------


## killionb12

> Congratulations!! Great job!
> 
> Remember to reverse diet out of your show, and not go all crazy now that you can eat again


Thanks! Yep Coach has that lined up for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Great job!!! I knew you would do great!

The roughest part for me are the head games. You look at yourself in the mirror and you look great. You look a couple of seconds later and you look like shit. Every little defect seems to be magnified 100x. 
Its having the people around you that keep lifting you up. 

Now, go back and look at every photo you have and critique your poses. What was outstanding and what could be improved. Take those improvements and practice posing daily, so next show you dont need to think about it. I over think things so I need to have it just be natural. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chark

Way to fuckin go killion!

----------


## killionb12

> Way to fuckin go killion!


Thanks bro!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## flexin-rph

You da man!!!! Way to go!!!!! Can't wait to see some more pics!!! CONGRATS!!!!

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> You da man!!!! Way to go!!!!! Can't wait to see some more pics!!! CONGRATS!!!!


Agreed.

(Feel free to also post some ass shots of the bikini girls getting tanned up. Just a fetish of mine.)

Truthfully though...

Let loose some high definition photos. You killed it.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Nice work brother, congrats! Looked amazing, not surprised!! 

Hell of a job!

----------


## killionb12

Got some bloodwork done a little over a week ago and got results back. My Total Test and Free Test are outstanding using Euro-Pharmacies Test Prop and Proviron along with the other compounds I used for prep. My bloods are always consistent on EP gear. This was 350mg of Test Prop a week and 75mg of Proviron daily. Bloods were drawn 36 hours after last injection. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Rebound diet and training has begun. Weight is up slightly at 236.6lbs this morning. Feeling like a new man these past few days. Enjoying some extra food and my family. Will be taking the next 2 months to recover then hopefully hit offseason end of August timeframe. Will be cruising at 250mg of Test E and 150mg of Deca a week for now. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

looking disgustingly fat already....

How how do you think you"ll let your weight climb?

----------


## killionb12

> looking disgustingly fat already....
> 
> How how do you think you"ll let your weight climb?


LOL!! Well probably 240s until I start to bulk. Offseason i bulk up to the 270s maybe more this year to put on some more quality mass in my weak areas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> LOL!! Well probably 240s until I start to bulk. Offseason i bulk up to the 270s maybe more this year to put on some more quality mass in my weak areas. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn man! My bulk brings me up to 240. How tall are you?
Your making me feel like a puny punk. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Damn man! My bulk brings me up to 240. How tall are you?
> Your making me feel like a puny punk. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha Im 63. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## moetorious

Congrats way to go. We need comp pics!!!

----------


## charger69

> Haha Im 63. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is your max weight limit at that height?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Congrats way to go. We need comp pics!!!


Will have them soon hopefully. Waiting on buying high def ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> What is your max weight limit at that height?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At that height for classic physique its 237lbs this year. Im hoping it changes and goes up another 5lbs again. I was stage ready at 231lbs this contest so I can easily come in at 237lbs next year and put on some quality mass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a good leg workout today. Started a push pull leg routine. Pretty similar to what coach had me doing before hitting each muscle group 2-3x a week. I will have one day off in between each 3 day split. Each push pull and leg day will focus on different exercises and different areas. For instance on leg day 1, it will focus on the back of the leg like hamstring, glutes and calves and 2nd leg day will be quad/thighs focused with calves as well. 

Here is what leg day consisted of today. Didnt go heavy yet still getting my strength back. Also a breakdown of my rebound diet on training day. 


7-2-2020 leg day 1

Weighted lunges +20lbs 15, 12, 12 each leg 

Deadlifts 225lbs - 10, 8
Backoff set 205lbs - 10 

Glutes kick backs 80lbs - 12, 12, 12

Seated calf presses 190lbs - 15, 15, 12, 12, 12, 12, 

Hamstring curls 140lbs - 10, 10
40 sec sets - 20, 18




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

I had a great 4th yesterday with the family. Had some good healthy food staying close to my rebound diet. Spent time at the pool as it was in the 90s all day. Wife and I are doing push pull leg workouts and they have been awesome so far. Still hitting everything twice a week and applying same principals as before intensity and progressive overload with lower volume. Strength and endurance is getting better each workout. 

7-4-20 Push Day 2

Incline DB Press 100lbs - 10, 8, 8

Behind neck Smith military press 155lbs 12, 12, 10, reps 

Pec deck 195lbs - 10 reps 
40 sec sets 150lbs - 20, 16

Cable Overhead tricep ext 57.5 resistance - 12, 12, 10

DB Lateral raises superset with pushups
1st set just lateral raises 30lbs -12 reps 
2nd set 30lbs - 12, 35 pushups failure 
3rd set 30lbs - 12, 23 pushups failure 
4th set 30lbs - 12, 20 pushups failure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Second leg day complete. Im loving this workout and feeling the impact already. Im up 10 pounds from my competition weight a little over a week ago. Feeling stronger by the day. 

7-6-20 leg day 2

Smith BB squats 375lbs - 9, 9, 8

Super set leg press with seated calves 
Leg press 16 plates - 12, 10
Calf raises 150lbs - 16, 15 to failure 

Adductors 285lbs - 12, 12, 11, 11

Standing calf raises 90lbs - 12, 12, 12, 10 

Quad ext. 170lbs - 12, 12, 11, 10
Drop set 140lbs - 8, 8, 7, 6
Drop set 110lbs - 10, 10, 7, 6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Update pics. My weight is currently 241.1lbs and up around 8-10lbs from contest weight. Feeling stronger and fuller for sure. Still holding good conditioning as well. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

Look great! Very balanced.

----------


## moetorious

Are you off everything now or doing HRT?

----------


## killionb12

> Are you off everything now or doing HRT?


Im cruising right now on low dose Test and Deca . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

My pull day workout from today. Really loving this push pull leg workout. 

7-9-20 pull day 1

Lat pulldowns 205lbs - 10, 9, 8 reps 
Drop set 160lbs - 10 reps 

Reverse grip bent over rows 225lbs - 12, 10 reps 

Incline DB curls 50lbs - 10, 10, 10, 10

HS pulldowns 4 plates +20lbs - 18, 17, 16 to failure 

Ez bar curls 100lbs - 10, 9
40 sec sets 60lbs - 20, 20 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Current training day nutrition. Coach wanted to experiment with higher carbs and moderate protein and lower fat. Its been pretty awesome so far. Waking up dry and shredded every morning while putting on weight. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> What if anything were you using for Estrogen control?


I was using Arimidex from EP. I was at 1mg EOD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Going to be a fun cycle this offseason! Test E, EQ, and some low dose Deca . Probably stack some Sdrol or some Anadrol with it as well. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Going to be a fun cycle this offseason! Test E, EQ, and some low dose Deca . Probably stack some Sdrol or some Anadrol with it as well. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No MK677?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> No MK677?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No Im on HGH using 6iu daily. Not a big fan of it anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a great push day yesterday. Coach had me bump the EP Test E to 500mg to take advantage of rebound gains and still using low dose EP Deca at 150mg weekly. Feeling the strength gains and weight is up as well from the increase but still holding same conditioning. 

7-11-20 push day 2

HS Decline press 8 plates - 12, 10, 9

Smith behind neck press 185lbs - 12, 12, 10

Cable flys high to low 170lbs - 12, 12, 10

Skull crushers 100lbs - 12, 12, 10

Cable Lateral raises superset pushups 
1st set 20lbs - 12, 35 pushups 
2nd set 20lbs - 10, 25 pushups 
3rd set 20lbs - 10, 22 pushups 

20 min LISS cardio 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Another good pull day in the book. Feeling stronger every workout it seems. Had a bit of little too much fun with food this week and holding some water. Put on about 8lbs in a week but I know probably 3-4 is water. Pics are below. 

7-14-20 pull day 2

Rack pull 365lbs - 12, 10
Backoff set 315lbs - 10 reps 

Hammer curls 60lbs - 12, 10, 8

T bar row with v grip 6 25s - 12, 12
Backoff set 5 25s - 15

Cable curls 25lbs - 15, 12, 10

Close grip Cable rows 195lbs - 12, 10









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## latinalchemist

Looking insanely shredded!! Keep up the grind man, killing it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a great push day yesterday. Strength has gone up some more. Feeling stronger each session. Currently running 500mg of EP Test E and 125mg of EP Deca along with EP T4 at 50mcg. 

7-16-20 push day 1

DB incline press 120lbs - 10, 8 reps 
Backoff set 105lbs - 12 reps

DB shoulder press 80lbs - 12, 11, 10

Superset
HS Incline Press 2 plates 2 25s - 12, 12, 10
DB Tricep kickbacks 30lbs - 15, 12, 12

Machine Lateral raises 110lbs - 15, 12, 12, 10

Cable flys low to high 130lbs - 12, 10, 10

20min cardio stair climber 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had an awesome leg day 1 today. Finally getting into some heavy deadlifts post contest. Feels good to have some of my strength back. 

7-18-20 leg day 1

Weighted lunges 50lbs - 12, 12, 12 reps 

Deadlifts 405lbs - 8, 8 reps 
Backoff set 365lbs - 10 reps 

Stiff leg deads 185lbs - 12, 12

Calf presses 230lbs - 15, 15, 12, 12 

Standing calf raises 120lbs - 10, 10

Lying hamstring curls 140lbs - 11, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Wife and I are on vacation for our 15th anniversary. I wont be checking in much this week but wanted to give a quick update. We are staying at a really nice resort in Clearwater, FL and so far its been amazing. We have a full kitchen so we are cooking as many meals as possible to stay on diet but we will have some fun as well and hopefully eat a ton of seafood. We are going to workout at a local LA fitness a few days this week but keep it light so we can get in and out to enjoy the day. Talk to you all soon and have a great week. Smash some PRs for me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

A few pics from our balcony! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Fun times! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Just got back from vacation. Glad to be back and get back to my routine. Splurged a little more than I wanted too but weather wasnt cooperating so we decided to go out to eat more than what we wanted. We had a full kitchen so we prepped a lot of our food for most meals. Oh well shouldnt take much to get back on track. Will get back to logging tomorrow. Hope all is well!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

First workout after vacation went pretty well. Get pretty strong but didnt have a good stamina which I expected after being out of routine for a week. Overall felt good about my leg day 2 workout. 

7-27-20 leg day 2

Hack squats 10 plates - 11, 10, 10

Seated Calf raises 200lbs - 15, 15, 12

Leg presses 18 plates - 10, 10

Adductors 290lbs - 12, 12, 12

Standing calf raises 135lbs - 12, 10, 10

Leg ext 215lbs - 12, 11, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

Glad you had a great time! Your wife has abs! Nice!

----------


## flexin-rph

We just got back from Miramar Beach, Fl. My wife (actually gave me a compliment) told me I had the best body on the beach, lol......I'm sure as hell glad you weren't at that beach!! You are still looking awesome!!!!!!!

----------


## killionb12

> We just got back from Miramar Beach, Fl. My wife (actually gave me a compliment) told me I had the best body on the beach, lol......I'm sure as hell glad you weren't at that beach!! You are still looking awesome!!!!!!!


Haha thanks brotha!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Glad you had a great time! Your wife has abs! Nice!


Thanks! Yes she does and they actually look better than what they do in this pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a good push day today. Im really starting to see the progress after transitioning to a push pull leg split two times a week. Weight has continued to slowly go up from my contest and Im liking what I see so far. Im bigger and leaner than what I was when I started last offseason which is encouraging. Im hoping this offseason I can really bring up my weak spots and bring an even better package to nationals next year. 

7-30-20 push day 2

HS decline press 6 plates 2 25s - 12, 10

Smith shoulder press 185lbs - 12, 10, 10

Pec deck 180lbs - 12, 12, 10

Skull crushers 100lbs - 10, 10

Superset
Face pulls 50lbs - 12, 10, 10, 10,
Push-ups - 25, 20, 20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Well I had a pretty interesting weekend with moving my son moving back In before he moves back to college. Weekend was long and ate like shit. Have to get back on track now this week. I have found myself giving in a lot to going out to eat lately. Its something that I have struggled with internally after my competition. Kind of having issues with food. I know its in my head and I just need to get back on track. I have big goals for next year competing at a national level so I dont want poor choices with food to set me back. Time to get back on the grind!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a great pull session today. Got to lift with my son for the first time in awhile so that was nice. Getting stronger every week and more confident in my lifts. Pulled 5 plates on each side for rack pulls which I havent done since last offseason. 

8-3-20 pull day 2

3 sets of pull ups for warming up back 

Rack pulls 455lbs - 12 reps 
495lbs - 10, 8 reps 

Hammer curls 60lbs - 10, 10, 8, 8

HS iso rows 6 plates 2 25s - 12, 10 reps
Backoff set 6 plates - 13 reps 

Cable curls 35lbs - 12, 10, 10 reps

Cable rows 240lbs - 10, 10 reps 
Drop set 195lbs - 8 reps
Drop set 165lbs - 6 reps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Leg day yesterday was killer. Love being able
To push some heavier weight now. Here is what went down from yesterdays leg workout. 

8-4-20 leg day 2

BB Squats 405lbs - 10, 8, 8
Backoff set 365lbs - 8

Leg Press 16 plates & 2 25s - 12 reps 
18 plates & 2 25s - 10, 10 reps 

Horizontal calf presses 250lbs - 15, 12 reps to failure 

Adductors 295lbs - 15, 15, 12, 12 reps 

Standing calf raises 150lbs - 12, 12, 12, 10

Leg ext. 220lbs - 12, 12, 10, 8
Drop set 190lbs - 6, 4
Drop set 160lbs - 6, 5
Drop set 130lbs - 6, 5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Weekly updates to coach. Coming off a weekend of a few too many free meals finally got diet dialed back in and feeling better. Weight is at around 256lbs. Im up 23lbs from my lowest weight during contest prep back on June 19th. Feeling strong and still holding decent conditioning. Probably be better even next week after staying on diet for a few weeks. Vacation at the end of July didnt help much either. LOL. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

TD! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Posterior chain leg day today. Smoked my hamstrings and glutes today. Havent had a pump in the back of my legs like this in awhile. Felt great. 

8-9-20 Leg Day 1

Weighted lunges 70lbs - 12, 12, 12

RDLs 275lbs - 11, 10, 10

Weighted Hyperextensions +45lbs - 10, 10, 10

Standing calf raises 150lbs - 12, 10, 10, 10
135lbs - 12, 

Lying hamstring curls 125lbs - 12, 10, 10
Single leg curls 50lbs - 10, 10

Adductors 250lbs - 12, 12, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## balance

You are serious motivation! You look consistently amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> You are serious motivation! You look consistently amazing. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Pull day today. Went well. Didnt feel as strong today but still pushed it hard. 

8-11-20 pull day 2

Pull-ups 3 sets to failure to warm up back

Rack pull 455lbs - 11, 10
Backoff set 405lbs - 12

DB Hammer curls 60lbs - 10
50lbs - 15, 14

T-bar rows 4 plates 10, 8
Drop set 3 plates & 25 - 8
Drop set 3 plates - 8

Seated DB curls 40lbs - 12, 11, 11

Seated low cable rows 225lbs - 9, 8
Drop set 180lbs - 8
Drop set 150lbs - 6

Cable curls 20lbs - 12, 10, 10

DB Pullovers 80lbs - 12, 11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

8-12-20 push day 1

DB incline press 120lbs - 12, 9
Backoff set 100lbs - 10

HS reverse shoulder press 4 plates & 2 25s - 12, 10, 10

Incline DB flys modified - 12, 11, 10 

Overhead tricep ext. 100lbs - 10, 10, 8

DB raises - 12, 12, 10 

Cable flies low to high 140lbs - 15, 12, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Leg day 1 was successful. I was wobbling out of the gym today. Got to grow these twigs! Weekly checkin tomorrow with coach. Will have pic updates. 

8-13-20 leg day 2 

Hack squats 10 plates - 12, 10, 9
Backoff set 8 plates - 12

Close stance leg press 20 plates - 10, 9
Backoff set 16 plates - 10 reps 

Seated calf raises 3 plates - 15, 14, 12

Adductors 300lbs - 14, 13, 12, 10

Standing calf raises 150lbs - 12, 11, 10, 10

Leg ext. 225lbs - 12, 12, 11, 8
Drop set 180lbs - 8, 6
Drop set 150lbs - 6, 5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Updates pics. Weighing 260.9lbs fasted in the morning. Up 26lbs from contest weight which was 7 weeks ago. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Leg day today. Got it in early due to plans later on today. Lower back got a bad pump in it and caused me to go lighter on deadlifts. It went away about halfway through training but was still a little sore. Will be going to chiropractor on Wednesday. He is an IFBB pro as well so its cool we can talk about competing. 

8-17-20 leg day 1

Weighted lunges 80lbs - 12, 12, 12 steps

Deadlifts 315lbs - 8, 8, 8 reps *had to go lighter lower back was bothering me. 

Landmine sumo squats 4 plates - 12, 12, 12, 12

RDL with v-squat 6 plates - 12, 12

Calf presses 230lbs - 15, 15, 14, 13, 12, 12

Lying hamstring curls 140lbs - 12, 11, 10
Drop set 110lbs - 8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Coach pushed food up after last checkin. This is what training days look like now. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Hey guys and gals hope all is well. Its a non-training day for me. Looking forward to the time off today and just relaxing. These days off though mess with me mentally. Im always thinking about the next workout and what I can do to get better but I know growth happens while we rest and recover. Here is what my non-training day nutrition looks like after last update. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Pull day today. Felt strong and lower back is feeling great after I went to chiropractor this morning. He did some electro dry needling. Back felt amazing after it. 

8-19-20 pull day 2

3 sets of pull-ups 

Rack pulls 500lbs - 10, 8 reps 

Incline hammer curls 60lbs - 11, 10, 10

DB rows 120lbs - 11, 10, 10

Cable curls 35lbs - 12, 11
Backoff set 30lbs - 12

HS iso row 6 plates & 2 25s - 12, 10, 10 

DB curls 50lbs - 12, 11, 10 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a pretty good push day today. Strength was there and was able throw around a little extra weight with slow controlled form. Have checkins tomorrow. Feeling tighter lately so thats good. Well see tomorrow. 

8-21-20 push day 1

Incline BB press 315lbs - 8, 6
Backoff set 275lbs - 10

Smith behind neck press 195lbs - 10, 10, 8

Incline DB flies 50lbs - 12, 12, 10

Overhead tricep ext. 80lbs - 12, 12

Lateral DB raises 40lbs - 12, 12, 11

Incline touching DB press 80lbs - 10, 9

HS incline press 4 plates - 2 sets to failure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Weekly updates with coach. Holding tight at 260lbs. Coach is dialing up more food for this week. My body seems to want it so we will keep feeding it!!  Have leg day today and will report back later. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Leg day was successful yesterday. Feeling pretty sore today which is unusual for me so I must have really kicked my own ass. LOL

8-21-20 leg day 2

BB Squat 455lbs - 9, 8, 8 reps 
Backoff set 405lbs - 10 reps 

Leg press 18 plates - 10, 10
Backoff set 16 plates - 12

Seated calf raises single leg 110lbs - 12, 12, 10 

Adductors 300lbs - 14, 13, 13, 11

Standing calf raises 150lbs - 13, 12, 12, 12

Leg ext. 240lbs. - 12, 10, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Pull day was awesome today. Got a huge
Pump in my back. Typically doesnt happen so it felt good to have one. 

8-23-20 pull day 1 

Lat pull downs 230lbs - 9, 9, 8
Drop set 190lbs - 6 

Rev. Grip bent over rows 245lbs - 12, 10
Heavy set 275lbs - 8

Incline DB curls 50lbs - 12, 10, 10, 10

Meadow rows 100lbs - 12, 12, 11

Ez bar curls 110lbs - 10, 10, 9

Straight arm pulldowns 140lbs - 12, 10, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Push day today. Felt pretty solid and had a good connection with pecs. Extra carbs added to plan have been harder to get down but definitely have more energy in the gym. 

8-24-20 Push day 2 

DB decline press 125lbs - 12, 10, 9 

DB shoulder press 100lbs - 11, 11, 10

HS Decline press 6 plates 2 25s - 12, 11
Drop set 6 plates - 12

Rope tricep ext. 150lbs - 12, 11, 10

Reverse pec deck 150lbs -12, 12, 11

Pec deck flies 210lbs - 15, 13
40 sec set 180lbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Leg day 1 posterior chain day was successful. Back was feeling pretty good and I got into some heavy deadlifts. Decided to go for a 1 rep max but didnt go until I failed. Was able to get 545lbs deadlift pretty easy but decided to stop there. 

8-25-20 leg day 1

Weighted lunges 100lbs - 12, 12, 12

Deadlifts 405lbs - 8, 8, 6

RDL on hack squat 4plates - 10, 10, 8

Seated calf raises 3 plates - 16, 15, 14, 12, 12, 12

Seated Leg curls 195lbs - 14, 13, 12, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

8-26-20 Pull Day 2 

Pull-ups 3 warm ups 

Rack pulls 495lbs - 12, 10, 10
Backoff set 405lbs - 10 

Hammer curls 60lbs - 10, 10, 9

Db rows 125lbs - 10, 10, 10

Cable curls 35lbs - 14, 12, 10 

Close grip low cable row 240lbs - 10, 8
Drop set 195lbs - 6
Drop set 150lbs - 6

HS iso rows 6 plates - 15, 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Leg day was a success yesterday. Had some crazy pumps in my quads. Feeling strong lately trying to push it harder every workout. 


8-29-20 Leg day 2

Close stance Smith BB squats 405lbs - 12, 10, 10

Plate loaded squat press 14 plates - 12, 11, 10

Seated calf raises 3 plates - 15, 13

Adductors 140lbs - 15, 13, 12, 10

Standing calf raises 225lbs - 12, 11, 10, 10

Leg ext 4 plates - 13, 12, 12, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Recent updates. Weight is up 3lbs from last checkin. Still holding decent conditioning. Feel stronger with the added calories. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Nice Little TD to add to my bulking stash. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a pretty decent push day yesterday. Felt strong and busted out some 140lbs Dumbbells for 6 reps after 3 sets of 125lbs. 

9-1-20 push day 2

DB flat bench 125lbs - 12, 10, 10 reps 
Heavy set 140lbs - 6 reps 

Behind neck shoulder press 195lbs - 12, 12, 11

High to low cable flys 180lbs - 12, 11, 10

DB overhead tricep ext. 100lbs - 12, 12, 10 

Seated face pulls 140lbs - 15, 14, 12

HS Decline press 6 plates 2 25s - 12, 11, 9


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Leg day 1 was yesterday. Felt pretty good but pretty sore today. Must have did something right. LOL. 

9-2-20 Leg Day 1

Standing leg curls 80lbs - 12, 10

RDL on hack squat 8 plates - 12, 11, 10

Deadlifts 405lbs - 8
455lbs - 6, 6

Horizontal calf presses 250lbs - 13, 12, 12, 11, 11, 10

Lying leg curls 140lbs - 11, 11, 10, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Weekly checkins. Holding a little water I think but sitting at 268.9lbs this morning fasted. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Coach decided that a deload week is needed and I agree. Recovery was taking longer and was more sore lately. We are also dropping Test down to 250mg a week for the next 8 weeks at least. Will drop calories a little after next week while I cruise for 8 weeks or so. Looking forward to this offseason since I have a much better starting point than last year at this time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Enjoying this deload this week so far. My body already feels much better after just a few days. Pretty much keeping it at 50% during my workouts and just getting a decent pump. Will get back at it hard this Friday most likely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Weekly check-in with coach. Pics are below. Im officially back to 270lbs and loving the conditioning Im in compared to last time I hit 270lbs. This bulking season is going to be fun!! We are cruising now on 250mg of test and 100mg of Deca for joints weekly. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ghettoboyd

looking fantastic my friend, nice job brother...WOW!

----------


## killionb12

> looking fantastic my friend, nice job brother...WOW!


Thanks bro!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

First day back full power. This past week at 50% definitely did my body some good. Felt strong today and what better day to come back 100% but on leg day!! 

9-14-20 leg day 2

Hack squats 12 plates - 10, 10, 8
Backoff set 10 plates - 10

Close stance leg press 20 plates - 10, 10

Single leg Seated calf raises 1 plate and 25 - 15, 15, 12, 

Adductors 300lbs - 12, 12, 12, 11

Leg ext. 220lbs - 12, 11, 10, 9
Drop set 175lbs - 6
Drop set 125lbs - 6

Standing calf raises 150lbs - 12, 10, 10, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a pretty killer push day session today. Strength was definitely there and was throwing around 125lbs dumbbells with ease on incline press. Unfortunately thats where my gym maxes out so I will be stacking dumbbells here soon with the assistance of my badass wife Here is what went down today. 

9-17-20 push day 2

DB Incline Press 125lbs - 12, 12, 11

Behind neck Smith shoulder press 185lbs - 10, 8, 8

Incline DB fly 60lbs - 11, 10, 

DB Overhead tri ext. 100lbs - 12, 11

HS Decline press 8 plates - 10, 9
Backoff set 6 plates 2 25s - 12

Face pulls 150lbs - 12, 12, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Weekly update pics. Holding steady at 270lbs. Feeling like Im hardening up some at this weight now that I have been there for awhile. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Leg workout from yesterday. Went really well. Getting stronger on all of my lifts. 

9-18-20 leg day 1

Weighted lunges 110lbs - 12, 11, 11

Deadlifts 405lbs - 8 reps 
455lbs - 6, 6

Good mornings 80lbs - 12, 12, 12

Seated calf raises 260lbs - 14, 13, 12, 12, 12, 11

Lying hamstring curls 140lbs - 12
155lbs - 10, 10, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Took the weekend off since we were out of town visiting family. Felt good today getting back at it. Had pull day 2 today and felt strong, must have been the extra day off. 

9-21-20 pull day 2 

Hyper extensions 25lbs - 10, 10

Rack pulls 495lbs - 10, 10

DB hammer curls 65lbs - 10, 10, 10

T-bar rows 4 plates & 25 - 12, 10, 10

Cable curls 30lbs - 12, 12, 10

Cable rows 240lbs - 8, 8
Drop set 180lbs - 6
Drop set 135lbs - 6

Stretchers 160lbs - 10, 9 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Great leg day felt really strong throughout. 

9-22-20 leg day 2

BB Squats heals elevated 405lbs - 11, 10, 10 reps, 455lbs - 7 reps

Close stance leg press 20 plates - 12, 10 
Backoff set 16 plates - 12 reps 

Seated calf raises 3 plates - 15, 12

Adductors 305lbs - 15, 15, 14, 14

Standing calf raises 150lbs - 14, 12, 10, 10, 

Leg ext 230lbs - 13, 12 , 10, 10
Drop set 170lbs - 8
Drop set 130lbs - 7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

9-25-20 pull day 1

Lat pulldown 235lbs - 10, 10, 9

Incline DB rows 80lbs - 12, 12, 10

Incline DB curls 55lbs - 10, 8
45lbs - 10, 10

Straight arm pull downs 72.5 - 12, 10, 10

Preacher curl machine 2 plates - 15, 12, 12

Pullovers 6 plates - 10, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

Damn, wow is all i can say. Huge inspiration read ..the whole log. Thank you for sharing this here.

----------


## killionb12

> Damn, wow is all i can say. Huge inspiration read ..the whole log. Thank you for sharing this here.


Thanks brotha! Glad you enjoyed it! Love sharing my journey with all of you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

9-27-20 leg day 1

Weighted lunges 110lbs - 12, 12, 12

RDL 315lbs - 10, 10, 9

Glute kickbacks 100lbs - 15, 12, 12

Standing calf raises 165lbs - 11, 10, 10, 10

Seated leg press high and wide 300lbs - 15, 12

Hamstring curls 140lbs - 12, 12, 11, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

9-29-20 pull day 2

T-bar row 3 plates & 25 - 10, 9
Backoff set 3 plates - 10

Rack pulls 495lbs - 10, 8

Hammer curls 65lbs - 11, 10, 10

One hand cable row 80 - 13, 12, 11

Cable curls 30 - 14, 12, 11

Reverse grip bent over rows 275lbs - 12, 10, 9


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

9-30-20 push day 1

BB flat bench 315lbs - 12, 10, 9
405lbs - 5 reps 

HS Incline Press 6 plates - 11, 10, 9

DB shoulder press 100lbs - 10, 10, 8

Incline DB Flys 70lbs - 10, 9

Overhead tricep ext. 110lbs - 12, 10

Face pulls 80 - 15, 12, 12

Cable fly latter - failure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Off day. Leg workout from yesterday. 

10-1-20 leg day 2

Hack squat 12 plates 3-4 sec negative - 11, 10, 10

Leg press 3-4 sec negative 18 plates - 10, 10
Backoff set 16 plates - 12

Seated calf raises 3 plates - 15, 14, 14

Adductors 300lbs - 14, 11, 10, 10

Horizontal calf presses 250lbs - 15, 14, 13, 12

Leg ext 195lbs toes pointed in - 14, 12, 12, 10
Drop set 165lbs - 6
Drop set 120lbs - 8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Weekly update pics with coach. Weight is currently 271.6lbs. Probably going to pull back on calories for a little while to finish out this cruise. Let the digestive track have a break before we officially start this offseason.

----------


## charger69

> Weekly update pics with coach. Weight is currently 271.6lbs. Probably going to pull back on calories for a little while to finish out this cruise. Let the digestive track have a break before we officially start this offseason.


Looking Great!!!
271- holy shit. Difunto you start at like 212? I am probably confused. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Looking Great!!!
> 271- holy shit. Difunto you start at like 212? I am probably confused. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha no. I was 233lbs on stage this past June. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Haha no. I was 233lbs on stage this past June. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


40 lbs and holding it well! Hats off to you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> 40 lbs and holding it well! Hats off to you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

10-5-20 leg day 1

Weighted hyper ext. 25lbs - 12, 12, 12

Deadlifts 455lbs - 7, 6, 6

Good-mornings 135lbs - 12, 12, 12

Standing calf raise machine 165lbs - 13, 13, 12, 12, 12, 12 

Seated hamstring curls 160lbs - 15, 13, 12, 10
Drop set 130lbs - 8
Drop set 100lbs - 8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

10-7-20 pull day 2

Hyper ext. to warmup lower back 2 sets

HS T-bar rows 4 plates - 10, 8

Rack pulls 455lbs - 10, 8

Hammer curls 65lbs - 10, 10
55lbs - 10

Reverse grip incline DB row 85lbs - 12, 11, 11

Cable curls 35lbs - 12, 10, 10 

Cable rows 240lbs - 10, 10, 8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Quick update guys. Im currently cruising with EP Test E at 250mg weekly and EP Deca at 100mg weekly. Will continue this for another 4 weeks or so before we start this next offseason blast. Calories on non training days have been pulled back a little to give the digestive track a little break. Strength is still going up and Im feeling really good lately! Almost time to get big and nasty!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Absolutely destroyed my legs today. Had to waddle out of the weight room, LOL. Felt good and now to get some rest and relaxation after a long week. Hope you all have a great weekend. 

10-9-20 leg day 2

BB Squats heals elevated 455lbs - 9, 8, 8
Heavy set 495lbs - 4 reps 

Leg press 3sec negatives 16 plates - 11, 11, 10

Seated calf raises 3plates & 25 - 12, 10

Adductors 300lbs - 12, 12, 10, 10

Abductors 205lbs - 10, 10

Standing calf raises 3 sec neg. 120lbs - 12, 10, 10, 10

Leg ext. 220lbs toes pointed in - 12, 10
Drop set 175lbs - 6
Drop set 145lbs - 7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Yes it has. LOL



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

10-11-20 pull day 1

Lat pulldowns 230lbs - 10, 8, 8
Drop set 180lbs - 7
Drop set 140lbs - 6

Smith bent over rows 315lbs - 9, 8
Backoff set 275lbs - 11

Incline DB curls 45lbs - 11, 10, 10

Meadow rows 135lbs - 12, 11, 11

Cable curls 50lbs - 10, 10, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> That image won't fit my laptop monitor all at once, so I had to scroll a few times to get the full effect. I LOL'ed when I finally did


Haha yeah I about spit out my drink when I saw it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

10-12-20 push day 2

DB flat bench 125lbs - 12, 9, 9
Heavy set 140lbs - 6 reps 

Behind neck shoulder press 225lbs - 10, 8, 8

HS decline press 8 plates - 12, 10, 10
Backoff set 4 plates 2 25s - 15

DB lateral raises 45lbs - 12, 11, 11

Cable flys high to low 180lbs - 12, 11, 10

Rope tricep ext. 72.5 - 12, 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

Beast man. Do you alternate bb bench and db bench press like every other week? Everytime i get strong on one of them i get weak on the other. Like your lifts for instance we’re extremely close to the same weights we use. I guess its the stabilizer muscles that arent trained enough on barbell bench like a the dumbell bench for instance i can bench 405 but the 140s are heavy for me. I rarely do dumbell bench just wanted your thoughts on alternating the two

----------


## killionb12

> Beast man. Do you alternate bb bench and db bench press like every other week? Everytime i get strong on one of them i get weak on the other. Like your lifts for instance were extremely close to the same weights we use. I guess its the stabilizer muscles that arent trained enough on barbell bench like a the dumbell bench for instance i can bench 405 but the 140s are heavy for me. I rarely do dumbell bench just wanted your thoughts on alternating the two


Yes I definitely alternate the two week to week. DBs give me a better stretch and definitely feel more a connection with them. BB I rarely do flat bench just because its hard on the shoulders but I dont see where I have strength fall off at all. I did 455lbs for 4 reps about 2 weeks ago and hadnt touch flat bench BB for over a month. I typically only do BB incline and decline. DBs I will do flat, incline or decline. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Like your lifts for instance were extremely close to the same weights we use.


Ok, just tell me I use pussy weights! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Ok, just tell me I use pussy weights! LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha I think you are doing just fine by the looks of your physique. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

> Yes I definitely alternate the two week to week. DBs give me a better stretch and definitely feel more a connection with them. BB I rarely do flat bench just because it’s hard on the shoulders but I don’t see where I have strength fall off at all. I did 455lbs for 4 reps about 2 weeks ago and hadn’t touch flat bench BB for over a month. I typically only do BB incline and decline. DBs I will do flat, incline or decline. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks for the feedback! Im gonna have to do more dumbell work lol

----------


## Cuz

> Ok, just tell me I use pussy weights! LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha no way man im just stupid and do more weight than i need to do just so i can feel, as Arnold said in his 1980 comeback rebuild...”Macho” lol

----------


## killionb12

Posterior chain day was a success! My hamstrings were toast afterwards! 

10-13-20 leg day 1

Weighted lunges 135lbs - 12, 11, 11

RDLs 315lbs - 10, 10, 9

Good-mornings 155lbs - 12, 11, 10

Seated calf raises 3 plates & 25 - 15, 15, 14, 14

Lying hamstring curls 180lbs - 14, 12, 9

Standing calf raises 120lbs - 11, 11, 10

Standing hamstring curls 80lbs - 10
Backoff sets 60lbs - 11, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

10-15-20 pull day 2

Hyper extensions +25lbs - 10, 10

3 warmup sets 
Rack pulls 495lbs - 10, 8

Hammer curls 65lbs - 10, 10, 10, 

HS Low row 6 plates & 2 25s - 12, 11

Cable curls 30 - 14, 12, 10

Cable rows 225lbs - 12, 12
Drop set 180lbs - 9, 8 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Son was in town and we got to work out together. Love our workouts when we get to and its fun pushing each other. 

10-16-20 push day 1

Cable fly warmups 2 sets 

Incline BB press 315lbs - 10, 8
Backoff set 275lbs - 10

Upright rows 120lbs - 11, 10, 10

Incline DB fly 70lbs - 12, 11, 10

Face pulls 80 - 15, 12, 12

DB together incline press 90lbs - 12, 10, 10

Lateral raises 45lbs - 11, 10, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Nice little TD of some EP Test E, Deca , T4, Arimidex and some other goodies. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

10-19-20 pull day 1

Pull ups 2 warmup sets 

Bent over rows reverse grip 315 lbs - 12
365lbs - 8, 8

Lat pulldowns 215lbs. - 10, 8
Backoff set 190lbs - 11

Incline DB curls 50lbs - 11, 11, 10, 10, 

Incline pulldowns 140lbs - 12, 12, 10

Preacher curls 125lbs - 12, 12

Straight arm pulldowns 140lbs - 12, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

First workout since Monday and it was a struggle. Body felt good but was still tired from vacation. Felt great afterwards though. Glad to be back in my routine. Hamstrings, calves and glutes are toast!

10-24-20 leg day 1

2 warmup sets 
Bulgarian split squats 155lbs - 12, 10

Deadlifts 455lbs - 8, 6, 6

Good mornings 135lbs - 12, 12, 12

Seated calf raises 3 plates - 15, 15, 15, 15, 14, 14

Seated hamstring curls 225lbs - 12, 12, 11, 10
Drop set 195lbs - 8
Drop set 165lbs - 8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

10-26-20 pull day 2

T bar row 200lbs - 10, 10, 8

Hammer curls 60lbs - 10, 10, 9

HS iso row 4 plates each arm - 12, 10, 10

Cable curls 35 - 12, 10, 10

Standing pulldowns 160lbs - 12, 12, 10

Seated ez curls 80lbs - 12, 11, 11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a brutal quad focused leg day yesterday. The kind you feel sick afterwards and awkwardly stumble out of the gym. All I could think about was getting home to relax in the recliner. LOL

10-27-20 leg day 2

BB Squats 495lbs - 8, 8
Backoff set 405lbs - 11

Leg press 22 plates - 11, 10, 10

Seated calf raises 2 plates 2 25s - 10, 8, 8
Drop set 2 plates - 12 reps 

Adductors 270lbs - 15, 14, 14, 12

Leg ext. 205lbs - 12, 12, 11, 10
Drop set 160lbs - 6
Drop set 130lbs - 6

Standing calf raises 185lbs - 12, 12, 10, 10, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Update pics for coach this week. Im sitting at 278.4lbs and little fluffy. LOL. Going to start my blast this coming Monday. I will be doing the following:

750mg EP Test E weekly 
400mg EP Deca weekly 
4iu HGH daily 
EP T4 100mcg daily 
50mg EP Proviron daily 
.5mg adex EOD to start off 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

10-30-20 pull day 

Lat pull downs 205lbs - 11, 9, 9
Drop set 160lbs - 10

Bent over rows 315lbs - 10, 10
Backoff set 275lbs - 12

Cable curls 140lbs - 12, 12, 10

Meadow rows 125lbs - 11, 10, 10

Preacher curls 125lbs - 12, 10, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Inspiring bro!

----------


## killionb12

> Inspiring bro!


Thanks bro! You are as well based on that avatar pic! Nice work!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a good pull day today. Been focusing on back thickness this offseason as well as width. Today was more back thickness focused and I freaking killed my back. 

11-3-20 pull day 2

HS Iso low row 8 plates - 11, 10, 10

T bar row 205lbs - 12, 10, 10

Hammer curls 60lbs - 11, 10, 10

DB rows 125lbs - 10, 10

Cable curls 30 - 12, 10, 10

Cable rows 240lbs - 10, 8
Drop set 195lbs - 6
Drop set 165lbs - 6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Weekly updates. Weight went down a little bit but that was expected. Currently at 275.1lbs. Due to vacation and other stuff we wanted to drop carbs and calories a little to give my digestive tract a break before pushing food again. Definitely has helped. Feeling much less bloated and I have tightened up some as well as you can probably tell in pics. Ramping up my dosages this week and currently at the following:

500mg of EP Test E weekly 
300mg of EP Deca weekly
50mg of EP Proviron ED
.5mg of EP adex EOD 
4iu of GH ED

Will be upping those dosages next week. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## flexin-rph

Still looking tough!

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Looking thick brother. I’m not envious of the food intake. I can’t break through to the next level because I’m struggling with the calories. My GI system is a mess.

Looking fantastic and your commitment is outstanding

----------


## killionb12

> Looking thick brother. Im not envious of the food intake. I cant break through to the next level because Im struggling with the calories. My GI system is a mess.
> 
> Looking fantastic and your commitment is outstanding


Thanks brotha. Mine was out of sorts for awhile after my last contest. Try digestive enzymes before each meal. That really helped me. I feel like myself again so hopefully we can push food now with no issues. Good luck bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a hell of a pull day yesterday. Back was pumped and feeling good. I lowered weight some on a few exercises just to get a better squeeze and connection. Felt much better. The wifey and I decided to hit a front relaxed together. Wifey is getting some nice wings!! 

11-8-20 pull day 1

Lat pulldowns 230lbs - 10, 10, 8
Drop set 185lbs - 6
Drop set 140lbs - 6

Reverse grip Bent over rows 275lbs - 11,10
Backoff set 225lbs - 12

Incline DB curls 50lbs - 11, 11, 10

Assisted pull-ups 80 - 12, 10, 10

Cable curls 60lbs - 12, 12, 10

Straight arm pulldowns 180lbs - 12, 12, 10




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a solid push day yesterday. Starting to throw around some heavy dumbbells. My left elbow is still bothering me but with a wrap it doesnt get in the way. 

11-10-20 push day 2

DB flat bench 145lbs - 12, 9, 8
Back off set 125lbs - 9

Reverse HS shoulder press 4 plates and 2 25s - 12, 10, 10

HS decline press 8 plates - 10
Backoff sets 6 plates - 15, 14

Upright rows 105lbs - 12, 10, 10
Drop set 75lbs - 10

High to low cable flys 180lbs - 15, 11, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a very good pull day today. Todays focus is back thickness. Weights are going up and can tell this EP gear is kicking in. I have pyramid up from my cruise dosage of 200mg of Test and 125mg of deca weekly to 750mg of test and 375mg of Deca. I will stay at that dosage for the time being. 

11-11-20 pull day 2 

T bar rows 5 plates - 12, 12, 10

Hammer curls 65lbs - 11, 10, 10

HS iso row 8 plates & 2 25s - 10, 10, 10

Preacher curls 135lbs - 11, 10, 9
Drop set 90lbs - 8
Drop set 45lbs - 10

Close grip low cable rows 240lbs - 10, 10, 8
Drop set 195lbs - 4
Drop set 150lbs - 6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Pretty awesome leg day today. Strength is definitely going up. So far the start of this blast has been good. Feeling great and no issues. This time last hear I was dealing with tendinitis in both knees and elbows. Nothing so far this year. Going to be a good offseason I think! 

11-13-20 Leg day 2

BB Squat 500lbs - 8, 8
Backoff set 415lbs - 10

Leg press 18 plates 3sec negatives - 12, 12, 11

Seated calf raises 4 plates - 15, 13, 13

Adductors 305lbs - 15, 12, 12, 12

Standing calf raises 165lbs - 12, 11, 10

Leg ext. 240lbs - 12, 11, 10
Drop set 180lbs - 8
Drop set 140lbs - 8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Weekly checkin. Weight is down a little more. Digestion is the best its been since post contest. Definitely a good call by coach before pushing food again. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

11-14-20 push day 1

BB Incline press 315lbs - 10, 9
Backoff set 275lbs - 11

Smith Behind neck shoulder press 225lbs - 10, 9, 6

DB Incline flys 70lbs - 12, 12, 11

Overhead tri ext. 150lbs - 12, 12, 11

Lateral raise machine 140lbs - 15, 14, 13

Cable flys low to high 80lbs - 12, 11, 9


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Destroyed my hamstrings today. Dont think I have felt a pump like this in my hamstrings ever. Here is what went down today. Strength is going up in all my lifts. 10 plates for 6-8 reps on deads is a new PR. 

11-17-20 leg day 1

RDLs on hack squat 10plates - 10, 10, 10

Deadlifts 495lbs - 7, 6
Backoff set 455lbs - 8

Good-mornings 155lbs - 10, 10, 10

Seated calf raises 4 plates - 14, 12, 12

Seated hamstring curls 185lbs - 12, 12, 10
Drop set 140lbs - 6
Drop set 125lbs - 10

Horizontal calf presses 250lbs - 15, 14, 13


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Here is my current blast. All Euro-pharmacies gear of course. 

750mg of Test E weekly 
375mg of Deca weekly 
50mg of Proviron Daily 
5iu of HGH daily 
.5mg of adex EOD 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

> Destroyed my hamstrings today. Don’t think I have felt a pump like this in my hamstrings ever. Here is what went down today. Strength is going up in all my lifts. 10 plates for 6-8 reps on dead’s is a new PR. 
> 
> 11-17-20 leg day 1
> 
> RDLs on hack squat 10plates - 10, 10, 10
> 
> Deadlifts 495lbs - 7, 6
> Backoff set 455lbs - 8
> 
> ...


Congrats on the PR brother, hopefully ill get to that here in a month or so. Killer motivation!

----------


## killionb12

> Congrats on the PR brother, hopefully ill get to that here in a month or so. Killer motivation!


Thanks bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Pull day from yesterday. My back is feeling good and strength is going up in all my lifts. Even with my left elbow bothering me it doesnt get in the way. 

11-19-20 pull day 2

T bar row 6 plates - 11, 10, 9
Backoff set 4 plates - 13

Rope hammer curls 65 - 12, 12, 11

HS iso rows 8 plates - 12, 10, 10

Preacher curls machine 3 plates - 11, 10, 10 

Close grip cable row 240lbs - 12, 10, 10
Drop set 180lbs - 6
Drop set 150lbs - 8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Yesterday was an off day for my wife and me. We decided to go to the indoor gun range and it was her first time to ever shoot a gun. We had a blast and did pretty well. I dont own any guys anymore so we rented one. They only had a couple of options due to the lack of ammo. We ended up with an M&P 15 since it had very minimal recoil which was ideal for her first time. Here are some pictures from our little day date. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Updates from yesterday. Weight is up 3lbs from last week at 276lbs but looking a little harder. I think the current blast is starting to kick in. Strength is up and like I mentioned feeling harder and leaner. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JaneDoe

> Updates from yesterday. Weight is up 3lbs from last week at 276lbs but looking a little harder. I think the current blast is starting to kick in. Strength is up and like I mentioned feeling harder and leaner. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!

----------


## killionb12

> Awesome!


Thanks bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a pretty awesome leg day with a quad focus. Lets just say lately I feel like my leg workouts are my best and I have been crawling out of the gym. Starting to see the results
because of it as well. 

11-21-20 leg day 2

Safety bar squat 430lbs - 8, 8, 8
Backoff set 315lbs - 10

Cybex leg press 16 plates - 11, 10, 10

Adductors 140lbs - 14, 13, 10, 10

Seated calf raises 3plates & 25 - 15, 14, 12, 12

Leg ext. 220lbs - 12, 12, 11
Drop set 190lbs - 8
Drop set 160lbs - 7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Nice little TD of some EP gear! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Good leg day again today. This is starting to be my favorite day. Hope you all have a Happy Thanksgiving. Im definitely thankful for a lot this year given the circumstances we all have dealt with, but we keep moving forward. 

11-25-20 leg day 1

DB Bulgarian split squats 75lbs - 10, 10, 10

RDLs 365lbs - 11, 10, 10

Seated calf raises 4 plates - 14, 14, 13

GoodMornings 155lbs - 11, 10, 10

Standing calf raises 165lbs - 12, 11, 11

Laying hamstring curls 155lbs - 12, 11, 10
Drop set 125lbs - 6
Drop set 100lbs - 6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Hope everybody had a great Thanksgiving. Got back this afternoon after spending Thanksgiving at my sisters house yesterday. We decided to stay so we wouldnt have to drive back late at night being that its 2 hours away. Got a good push day in and felt strong. Must have been all that good Thanksgiving food, LOL. Elbow was feeling much better so I only did one heavy pressing movement for chest but everything else consisted of flys and laterals for shoulders. 

11-27-20 push day 2

DB bench press 135lbs - 12, 8
145lbs - 7

Machine Lateral raise 160lbs - 15, 12, 11

Cable flys high to low 42.5 - 13, 13, 12

Overhead rope tricep ext 57.5 - 15, 14, 10

Incline DB together press 80lbs - 12, 10, 10

Reverse pec deck 165lbs - 12, 11, 11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Leg day workout from yesterday. I had a killer workout and got a really good pump in my quads. Been doing safety bar squats on quad focused days and Im loving it. Definitely get a better feel in quads than I do with regular barbell squats. 

11-29-20 leg day 2

Safety bar squats 430lbs - 10, 9, 8
Backoff set 340lbs - 12

Cybex leg press 16 plates - 12, 12, 11

Adductors 140lbs - 12, 11, 10, 10

Seated calf raises 3 plates and 25 - 12, 12, 12, 11, 11, 10

Leg ext. 210lbs - 12, 12
Drop set 170lbs - 8
Drop set 130lbs - 7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Updates for coach yesterday. Weight is up to 277lbs. So far Im loving this blast. We are just now pushing food again and its starting to show in results. Feeling fuller and tighter. Here is what Im currently on. 

EP Test E 750mg weekly
EP Deca 375mg weekly 
EP Primo 350mg weekly (just added)
EP Proviron 50mg daily 
EP T4 100mcg daily
HGH 5iu daily 
EP adex .5mg EOD







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Push workout from the other day. 

11-30-20 push day 1

Incline BB press 315lbs - 10, 8, 7
Backoff set 275lbs - 6
Backoff set 225lbs - 10

Behind neck shoulder press 185lbs - 10, 9, 9

HS incline press 6 plates - 12, 10, 8

Upright rows 115lbs - 11, 10, 10

DB incline flys 70lbs - 12, 11, 10

Machine lateral raises 125lbs - 12, 10

Pec deck 210lbs with partials - 11, 11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Did a little side by side from last checkin. First pic on the right was 10 days post contest at 241.1 and 2nd pic was last week at 278.3lbs. Almost 4 months between the two pics and 37.2lbs later. Kept it pretty lean as well and made some decent improvements. Thanks to coach with the master plan! LOL





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Legs in side chest look much bigger!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Legs in side chest look much bigger!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Its a 3 inch difference in my legs since that first pic and they have stayed pretty lean so its definitely some quality muscle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a pull day yesterday. Back is getting stronger each workout. Will be bumping up weight next workout. 

12-5-20 Pull day 2 

T bar row 6 plates - 11, 10, 10, 9

Hammer curls 60lbs - 12, 12, 10

Reverse grip rows 315lbs - 9, 8
Backoff set 275lbs - 12

Cable curls 70lbs - 15, 12, 12

Close grip cable row 240lbs - 12, 11
Drop set 190lbs - 8
Drop set 150lbs - 6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a great leg day yesterday. One of the places I lift at is kind of like a warehouse. It gets cold in there during the winter months. I had to get on the bike for a few minutes since legs were stiff and cold. Took me awhile to warmup and get used to the weight but then was able to kill it. 

12-7-20 leg day 2

Safety bar squat 430lbs - 10, 9
Backoff set 340lbs - 11

Cybex Leg press 18 plates - 11, 10, 10

Adductors 155lbs - 12, 11, 10, 10

Seated calf raises 3 plates - 16, 16, 15, 15

Leg ext. 230lbs - 12, 12, 10
Drop set 190lbs - 8
Drop set 150lbs - 7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Push day from earlier. Feeling pretty good overall. Elbow is feeling better after some dry needling and scraping. Updates coming tomorrow. 

12-12-20 push day 1

Decline bench 365lbs - 10, 10, 8
Backoff set 315lbs - 10

DB shoulder press 105lbs - 12, 9, 9

Flat bench DB flys 75lbs - 11, 10, 10

DB Tricep kickbacks 35lbs - 15, 15, 12

Cable flys high to low 180lbs - 12, 10

Face pulls 80 - 12, 12, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Weekly updates. Weight is down a little from last week. My metabolism must have caught up to me so its time to up food. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Successful leg day in the books. Felt real strong today. Hadnt done hacks in awhile. Forgot how good I connect with them and my quads get super pumped. 

12-15-20 leg day 2

Hack squats 12 plates - 9, 8, 8
Backoff set 8 plates - 11

Leg press 20 plates - 10, 9

Seated calf raises 3 plates - 2 sets to failure. 

Adductors 305lbs - 15, 12, 12, 11

Standing calf raises 180lbs - 13, 10, 10, 10

Leg ext. 230lbs - 14, 12
Drop set 195lbs - 8
Drop set 165lbs - 6
Drop set 135lbs - 8 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Playing with 3-5sec negatives with my chest movements to get a little more chest activation. Im also going to decline for them as well to take the front delts out of the equation. Delts seem to be out pacing my chest right now. 


12-16-20 push day 2

DB decline bench 125lbs 3 sec negatives - 10, 8, 8
Backoff set 75lbs - 10

Military press 225lbs - 12, 11, 10

HS decline press 3 sec negatives 6 plates - 12, 10, 9

Rope Overhead tricep ext. 57.5 - 15, 14, 12

Lateral raise machine 140lbs - 12, 12, 10

Cable flys high to low 3 sec negatives 170lbs - 12, 11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

12-17-20 pull day 1

Lat pull downs 235lbs - 12, 10, 8
Drop set 190lbs - 6
Drop set 145lbs - 7

DB bent over row 120lbs - 12, 10, 9

Incline DB curls 45lbs - 12, 10, 9

Meadow rows 2 plates & 25 - 12, 11, 10

Rope cable curls 57.5 - 15, 12, 12

HS iso lat pulldowns 2 plates each arm - 12, 11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

Nice work! 

Do you feel like you're making progress?
Any specific areas you're working on? Weak points you want to bring up?

----------


## killionb12

> Nice work! 
> 
> Do you feel like you're making progress?
> Any specific areas you're working on? Weak points you want to bring up?


Thanks! 

Definitely making progress. Goals were to bring up legs and back. Legs have definitely grown and back seems to be getting better as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

12-19-20 leg day 1 
Lower back pain. Went lighter higher rep

Standing hamstring curls 80lbs - 12, 12

RDLs 225lbs - 15, 12, 12
Backoff set 185lbs - 15 

Bulgarian split squats 135lbs - 15, 15, 12, 12

Seated calf raises 3 plates & 25 - 17, 16, 16, 16

Lying hamstring curls 140lbs - 12, 10, 10
Drop set 110lbs - 6 

Standing calf raise machine 5 sec negatives 90lbs - 16, 15, 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Weekly updates. Down a few pounds but tightening up some. Feeling real good right now. Lower back is feeling better today as well. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

12-21-20 pull day 1

T bar 6 plates - 11, 10, 10
Backoff set 5 plates - 12

Hammer curls 60lbs - 11, 10, 10

HS iso lateral low row 3 plates 1 sec squeeze at top - 12, 12, 11

Cable curls 30 - 12, 12, 12, 10

Stretchers 160lbs - 12, 10
Backoff set 130lbs - 14


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Legs today. Felt great. Tried a powerlifting stance for Squats. Feet wide and toes pointed out. Damn my outer sweeps were pumped and I could get much lower. My hip and ankle mobility sucks which usually inhibits me from getting real low. This definitely helped. I will be doing squats this way from now on. 

12-23-20 leg day 2

BB Squats feet wide 405lbs - 11, 10, 10
Heavy set 455lbs - 6

Leg press close stance 16 plates 3 sec negatives - 12, 12

Seated calf raises 4 plates - 14, 14

Adductors 305lbs - 13, 11, 11, 10

Leg ext. 235lbs - 14, 11, 11
Drop set 190lbs - 7
Drop set 160lbs - 6

Standing calf raises 105lbs - 15, 12, 11, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

12-26-20 pull day 2 
Feeling a little run down after traveling for holidays 

Lat pulldowns 230lbs - 11, 10, 10

BB bent over rows 275lbs - 12, 12
Back off set 225lbs - 14

Incline DB curls 40lbs - 10, 10, 10, 10

Pull-ups - 11, 10, 8

Cable curls 60lbs - 12, 11, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Well didnt feel great going into my workout today but felt much better once I got started. Had a pretty decent push day. These 3 second negatives on chest movements have been nice. Really good pump in the chest. 

12-28-20 push day 1

Incline DB press 125lbs 3 sec negatives - 10, 9, 7

Smith behind neck shoulder press 225lbs - 10, 8
Backoff set 185lbs - 15

Incline DB flys 60lbs - 10, 10, 9

Tricep kickbacks 35lbs - 15, 12, 12

Machine Lateral raises 155lbs - 15, 12, 11

HS Incline press 6 plates 3 sec negatives - 10, 10(1 rep assisted)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Pull day went pretty well yesterday. Backed off the weight a little and really controlled the weight and slowed down the negatives. Trying to get a better mind muscle connection. Today is an off day. 

12-29-20 pull day 1 

Warmup with pull-ups 2 sets to failure 

T bar row 5 plates 3 sec. negatives - 12, 12, 10

Hammer curls 70lbs - 10, 10, 10

HS iso-lateral low row 6 plates - 12, 12, 10

Cable curls 30 - 15, 12, 12

Stretchers 145lbs - 15, 15

Preacher curls 3 plates - 10, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a great last workout in 2020. Its fitting that it ended with a leg workout. Thats an area that I have been trying to improve the past 2 years. They have come a long way but Im not finished. It will be a strong point for me hopefully by the end of 2021. Hope everyone has a Happy New Year. Heres to a better year in 2021! Lets get it! 

12-31-20 leg day 2

Hack squats 3 sec negatives 8 plates - 12, 10, 10

Leg press 18 plates - 11, 11, 10

Seated calf raises 3 plates - 17, 16

Adductors 305lbs - 12, 12, 12, 11

Standing calf raises 90lbs 5 sec negatives - 12, 10, 10, 10

Leg ext. 200lbs 3 sec negs. - 12, 10, 8
Drop set 170lbs - 6
Drop set 140lbs - 6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Good push day yesterday. Felt pretty strong. Chest was pumped and was toast by the end of workout. 

1-1-21 push day 2

(3 sec negatives on all reps below)
Flat BB bench press 405lbs - 5
365lbs - 7, 6
Backoff set 315lbs - 8

Seated military press 275lbs - 5
245lbs - 6
225lbs - 8

Flat bench DB fly press 80lbs - 10, 10, 8

Rope Overhead tricep ext. 57.5 - 15, 12

Machine lateral raises 155lbs - 13, 12, 10

Cable flys high to low 180lbs - 11, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

You’re the model of consistency brother...looking solid as usual!

----------


## killionb12

> Youre the model of consistency brother...looking solid as usual!


Thanks brotha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Weekly updates for coach. Weighed in at 279.9lbs. this morning fasted. Feeling pretty good overall with this blast. Gained over an inch on my legs this blast so far which Im excited about. Still trying to bring up back and chest as well. Tried my basement to see if lighting was better.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Wheels definitely looking bigger. Damn 280 fresh, that’s impressive. Seems like a few months ago you were in the mid 260’s?!

Mind posting a typical diet during your blast? Would be interested in seeing. I’m sitting at 255 out of the rack but am struggling with food at the moment and carb cravings are the only way I’m getting em in

What’s the ultimate goal? Whatever it is, you are on your way

----------


## killionb12

Push day was a huge success. Had a crazy pump in my chest probably since I took some EP Anadrol 50mg before my workout. My skin felt like it was going to pop after my last chest exercise. Definitely love me some EP Anadrol. I forgot how much since I havent taken any orals since my contest. 

1-5-21 push day 1

DB Decline bench press 3 sec negs. 125lbs - 10, 8, 8
Backoff set 100lbs - 10 

DB shoulder press 100lbs - 11, 9, 9

HS decline press 6 plates - 10, 10, 10

Machine lateral raises 160lbs - 14, 12, 11

Cable flys high to low 180lbs - 13, 11

Reverse pec dec 180lbs - 15, 13


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Wheels definitely looking bigger. Damn 280 fresh, thats impressive. Seems like a few months ago you were in the mid 260s?!
> 
> Mind posting a typical diet during your blast? Would be interested in seeing. Im sitting at 255 out of the rack but am struggling with food at the moment and carb cravings are the only way Im getting em in
> 
> Whats the ultimate goal? Whatever it is, you are on your way


Thanks bro! Yeah I was sitting in the 260s and pretty lean back in August. I was still rebounding from my last contest. Coach started pushing the food pretty hard after that and we put on some good lean muscle since then. Right now Im in my offseason and will continue until about April when i start prepping for my first show of 2021 and then nationals right after where hopefully I will get my pro card. We will see, just trying to improve my lagging areas right now. Mainly legs and back but everything can get better thats for sure. Im a Classic physique guy so I cant get too big otherwise I will have a hard time making my required weight for my height. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Wheels definitely looking bigger. Damn 280 fresh, thats impressive. Seems like a few months ago you were in the mid 260s?!
> 
> Mind posting a typical diet during your blast? Would be interested in seeing. Im sitting at 255 out of the rack but am struggling with food at the moment and carb cravings are the only way Im getting em in
> 
> Whats the ultimate goal? Whatever it is, you are on your way


This is where Im at right now. Roughly 4500 Calories on training day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Leg day from yesterday. 

1-8-21 leg day 2

BB Squats 455lbs - 9, 8, 8
Heavy set 500lbs - 5

Leg press 18 plates - 11, 10

Seated calf raises 3-4 second negs. 3 plates - 16, 15

Adductors 305lbs - 14, 12, 10, 10

Leg ext 190lbs - 12, 11, 
Drop set 160lbs - 8

Standing calf raises 3-4 sec negs. 105lbs - 12, 12, 11, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> This is where I’m at right now. Roughly 4500 Calories on training day. 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, thank you!

Looking great bro and wishing you all the success in

----------


## charger69

> This is where Im at right now. Roughly 4500 Calories on training day. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are eating a lot of calories in your last meal. No issues?

Damn man, you have accomplished an overhaul on your legs. Great job! I wish mine would improve that fast! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> You are eating a lot of calories in your last meal. No issues?
> 
> Damn man, you have accomplished an overhaul on your legs. Great job! I wish mine would improve that fast! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro. I have killed my legs twice a week since my last competition. One day is quad focused and the other is hamstring glute focus. It has definitely helped. No issues with that many calories in my last meal. It actually helps me stay full through the night. I dont wake up in the middle of the night starving. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Awesome, thank you!
> 
> Looking great bro and wishing you all the success in


Thanks bro, appreciate it!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

1-10-21 pull day 1

Pull-ups 3 sets - 12, 11, 11

Bent over rows 1 sec. squeeze 275lbs - 12, 11, 10

Incline DB curls 50lbs - 10, 10, 10, 10

Lat pull downs 180lbs - 12, 12, 11

Cable curls 30 - 12, 10

Straight arm pull downs 65 - 15, 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Posterior leg day. Hamstring were toast afterwards. Got to deadlift with my son today. Always a good day when he is here. 

1-12-21 leg day 1

Deadlifts 500lbs - 8, 6
Heavy set 545lbs - 4

Good mornings 155lbs - 12, 12, 10

Seated calf raises 4-5 sec negs. 3 plates - 16, 15, 14, 12

Seated hamstring curls 160lbs - 15, 14, 12
Drop set 130lbs - 9

Standing calf raises 105lbs slow negs. - 12, 12, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

1-13-21 push day 1
3 sec negatives on all chest movements

DB bench press 140lbs - 11, 8
Backoff set 125lbs - 8

Cable crossover rear delt flys 60lbs - 12, 11, 10

HS Decline press 6 plates & 2 25s - 11, 11, 10

Lateral raise machine 160lbs - 14, 13, 11

Flat bench DB fly press 70lbs - 12, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

1-16-21 leg day 2

Hack squats 3-4 sec negs. 8 plates & 2 25s - 10, 9, 9
Backoff set 8 plates - 12

Leg press 20 plates 3-4 sec negs. - 11, 10

Seated calf raises 3 plates 4-5 sec negs. - 16, 15

Adductors 305lbs - 12, 12, 10

Standing calf raises 105lbs - 15, 12, 10

Leg ext. 200lbs 3-4 sec negs. - 12, 10
Drop set 170lbs - 8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Weekly checkins. Weight is around 278lbs. Feeling like Im starting to tighten up more at this weight. Plan is to keep it close to here until contest prep starts since I have about 40lbs to lose to make weight. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

40#’s?! Good lord brother, that is dedication.

How tall are you (you look my height 6’3”)

So 235# at what BF%.

Makes me tired thinking about it, crush it

----------


## killionb12

> 40#s?! Good lord brother, that is dedication.
> 
> How tall are you (you look my height 63)
> 
> So 235# at what BF%.
> 
> Makes me tired thinking about it, crush it


Haha yes its a lot of weight to lose. Yes Im 63 and have to be 237lbs for my height class. I will be around 4-5% BF. Thanks brotha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Wow, just wow. Can’t wait to see your progress and we’ll be here following and cheering you on!

6’3”, 237# at 4-5% will be incredible...I have no doubts after following you logs. 

Get it!

----------


## killionb12

> Wow, just wow. Cant wait to see your progress and well be here following and cheering you on!
> 
> 63, 237# at 4-5% will be incredible...I have no doubts after following you logs. 
> 
> Get it!


Thanks brotha for you support! Should be a fun ride! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Push day from yesterday. Even though I was pretty tired I felt pretty strong. Overall chest and shoulders were smoked. I have noticed that superdrol makes me lethargic at 20mg preworkout. Anybody else feel this way from superdrol? 

1-21-21 push day 1

BB decline press 3 sec negs 365lbs - 10, 9
Backoff set 315lbs - 10

Smith behind neck shoulder press 225lbs - 10, 10, 7

HS decline press 6 plates - 12, 11, 11

Lateral raise machine 165lbs - 15, 14

Cable flys high to low 180lbs - 12, 11

Face pulls 150lbs - 15, 13


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Weekly checkins. Weight fasted in the morning was 280.3lbs. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

Straight BEAST

----------


## killionb12

> Straight BEAST


Thanks bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Solid leg day yesterday. It was one of those days where I almost got sick pushing it real hard. Is it really a good leg day if you dont almost throw up? LOL

1-24-21 leg day 2

Safety bar squats 430lbs - 9, 8, 8
Backoff set 340lbs - 10

Cybex Leg press 16 plates - 10, 10
Backoff set 12 plates - 12

Seated calf raises 4 plates - 14, 14, 14, 13

Adductors 140lbs - 14, 13, 11, 11

Leg ext. 190lbs - 12, 12, 11
Drop set 150lbs - 8
Drop set 130lbs - 10

Standing calf raises 185lbs - 15, 13, 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Back day was solid today. Definitely felt every rep in my back. Got a solid pump as well. Slowing things down has definitely helped. 

1-30-21 pull day 2 

T bar rows 6 plates - 11, 10
Backoff Set 5 plates - 12

Hammer curls 70lbs - 12, 11, 10

HS iso front lat pulldown 4 plates 2 25s -
11, 10
Backoff set 4 plates - 13

High cable curls 30 - 14, 13, 11

Stretchers 175lbs - 13, 12

Close grip low cable rows 195lbs - 2 sets to failure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had to post the progress these past 13 months with my back. That and legs has been a focus of mine. First pic the top pic is Dec 2019 and bottom pic is Jan 2021. Also provided the full pic from January 2021. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Weekly checkins with coach. Weight is at 278lbs and starting to tighten up some at this weight. Feeling real good overall with strength and no aches or pains. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Leg day was really good to day. Slowing things down and different foot placements has really helped me get a better connection with my quads. They were pumped like crazy to say the least. 

2-1-21 leg day 2

Hack squats 3-4 sec negs 10 plates - 10, 10, 9
Backoff set 8 plates - 11

Leg press high and wide stance 20 plates - 11, 10, 8
Backoff set 18 plates - 12

Calf presses 8 plates - 15, 13, 12, 12

Leg ext. 230lbs - 13, 12, 10
Drop set 185lbs - 6
Drop set 155lbs - 5

Standing calf raises 120lbs - 15, 11, 11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Yesterdays push day workout. Strength wasnt there but made the best of it. Still had a good workout. 

2-2-21 push day 2

BB incline press 3-4 sec neg. 315lbs - 10, 9, 7
Backoff set 225lbs - 13

DB Shoulder Press 100lbs - 10, 9
Heavy set 110lbs - 6 

HS Incline Press 8 plates - 10, 8
Backoff set 6 plates - 11, 8

Face pulls 57.5 - 12, 12

Cable flys 140lbs - 12, 12, 11

Db lateral raises external rotation 35lbs - 12, 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a killer leg day today. Strength is going up even this late in offseason. Was doing 3-4 second negatives with 12 plates on hack squats. Felt good. 

2-9-21 leg day 2

Hack squats close stance 3 sec negs. 12 plates - 12, 10, 10

Close stance leg press 3 sec negs. 20 plates - 12, 11, 10

Seated calf raises 4 plates - 15, 14, 14, 12

Adductors 315lbs - 15, 14, 14

Leg ext. 240lbs - 12, 12
Drop set 200lbs - 7

Standing calf raises 135lbs - 16, 15, 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a great push day yesterday. Felt strong as hell. Feeling out this new gym so workouts are little weird right now. Cool thing is they go up to 150lbs dumbbells and have a pendulum squat. They have a bunch of variety which is nice! Really excited about it. 

2-14-21 push day 1 

DB decline Press 140lbs - 11, 10, 8

DB shoulder press 100lbs - 13, 12, 12

HS Decline press 110lbs each arm - 11, 10, 10

Reverse pec deck 190lbs - 15, 15, 12

Cable flys high to low 180lbs - 15, 12

Reverse HS shoulder press 4 plates - 16, 15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a very good push day. Hit a PR on DB incline press with 145lb dumbbells 1012 reps. These were slow and controlled as well. Will be trying those 150s here soon. 

2-18-21 push day 2

DB incline press 145lbs - 12, 10
Backoff set 125lbs - 8, 8

Seated military press 225lbs - 9, 8, 8
Backoff set 185lbs - 12

Skull crushers 115lbs - 14, 10, 9, 8

HS Incline press 6 plates - 13, 12, 10

DB Lateral raises palms out 35lbs - 14, 12, 11

Cable flys high to low 42.5 - 15, 12

Face pulls 40 - 15, 14


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Had a very good push day. Hit a PR on DB incline press with 145lb dumbbells 10–12 reps. These were slow and controlled as well. Will be trying those 150s here soon.


I will add you to the long list of people I hate...

How much you weighing?

----------


## killionb12

> I will add you to the long list of people I hate...
> 
> How much you weighing?


Haha, Im at 278lbs so not a small guy. A little easier for someone my weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a very good push day yesterday. Was feeling pretty strong so I decided to see what I could do on Barbell flat bench. Worked my way up to 500lbs for 1 rep and it went up easy. Didnt try to max out just wanted to test the strength. First time with 5 plates on each side even though I think I could have done that much last offseason. I probably had another 25lbs in the tank. 

2-22-21 push day 1

1 rep of 500lbs flat bench - went up easy 
BB flat bench 3-4 sec negs 315lbs - 12, 11, 10

DB shoulder press 110lbs - 12, 11, 9 

DB flat bench 140lbs - 8
Backoff sets 120lbs - 9, 9

Standing lateral raise machine 60lbs -
14, 13, 11

HS Decline press 110lbs each arm - 12, 11, 9

Rear delt rows elbows flared 2 plates - 15, 14

Pec deck 250lbs - 16, 14


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

> Had a very good push day yesterday. Was feeling pretty strong so I decided to see what I could do on Barbell flat bench. Worked my way up to 500lbs for 1 rep and it went up easy. Didn’t try to max out just wanted to test the strength. First time with 5 plates on each side even though I think I could have done that much last offseason. I probably had another 25lbs in the tank. 
> 
> 2-22-21 push day 1
> 
> 1 rep of 500lbs flat bench - went up easy 
> BB flat bench 3-4 sec negs 315lbs - 12, 11, 10
> 
> DB shoulder press 110lbs - 12, 11, 9 
> 
> ...


Very impressive Bench press man

----------


## killionb12

> Very impressive Bench press man


Thanks bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Checkins with coach yesterday. Weight is down a little sitting at 278lbs. Feeling a lot harder lately at this weight. I guess Im growing into this weight now. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Great leg day yesterday. Quad focus day and my legs were toast afterwards. Used a few different movements yesterday with smith machine squats with slow negatives and the belt squat also with slow negatives. Felt great to switch things up a little. Got a great connection with my quads. 

2-25-21 leg day 2

Smith BB squats 3 sec negs. 405lbs - 9, 8, 8

Belt squats 4 plates - 14, 13

Standing calf raises 4 plates - 15, 13, 12, 12

Adductors 170lbs - 12, 12, 11, 11

Leg ext. 4 plates 2 25s - 13, 10
Drop set 4 plates - 4
Drop set 3 plates - 3

Calf presses on leg press 8 plates - 20, 19


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Pull day from yesterday. 

2-28-21 pull day 1

Lat pulldowns 230lbs - 11, 10, 10

Smith Bent over rows 315lbs - 12, 10, 10

Ez bar curls 95lbs - 13, 12, 12

Straight arm pull downs 140lbs - 15, 13

Preacher curls 110lbs - 12, 10

Incline single arm cable pulldowns 60lbs - 15, 14

High cable curls 30lbs - 15, 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Awesome leg day two days ago. Legs are getting stronger and still growing. Will be ending my blast this week and cruising for 8 weeks until prep starts. 

3-1-21 leg day 1

RDLs 365lbs - 12, 10, 10

High and wide leg press 16 plates - 16, 14

Standing calf raises 4 plates & 2 25s - 13, 12, 12

Seated hamstring curls 200lbs - 13, 12

Seated calf raises 4 plates - 15, 14, 12

Standing hamstring curls 2 plates - 12, 11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Leg day from yesterday. Decided to do some pre-exhaust before hitting my heavy compound movements for quads. The giant set below worked great. Legs felt amazing and pumped. 

3-5-21 leg day 2

Giant set 3 rounds 
Leg ext 2 plates - 16, 15, 15
Seated hamstring curls 145lbs - 12, 12, 12
Walking lunges - 12, 12, 12

Hack Squats 3 sec negs. 8 plates - 12, 11, 10

Leg press 18 plates - 12, 12, 11 

Calf presses on leg press 8 plates - 18, 16, 16, 15

Adductors 170lbs - 13, 12, 11, 11

HS single leg press 5 plates each leg - 15, 12

Standing calf raises 4 plates - 20, 18, 14


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Push day today. 

3-6-21 push day 2

DB incline press 140lbs - 13, 10, 9 

HS incline fly 2 plates 2 10s - 12, 10, 9

DB shoulder press 110lbs - 9, 8, 8

Tricep ext. 60lbs - 15, 12, 12

HS incline press 100lbs each arm - 15, 12, 12

Machine lateral raises 70lbs - 15, 14, 13

Cable flys low to high 140lbs - 14, 12

Face pulls 57.5lbs - 15, 14


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Checkins. Weight holding steady around 278. Have about 7 1/2 weeks until prep starts. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Hey guys. We are doing a deload week this week and I wont be logging anything. Will check in here and there until I get back at it! Have a great weekend! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Deload is going well this week. My hunger seems to be going up which is weird since Im cruising right now. Body is feeling more energetic already. Looking forward to getting back at it next week. It will be exactly 7 weeks from tomorrow when we start prep. Getting excited! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Weekly checkins. Weight is down to 275lbs since starting my cruise at around 278lbs. Feeling tighter and body is feeling good during this deload week. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

First day back at it full tilt yesterday. Felt strong and body felt great. It was a much needed deload for sure. Here is what went down. 

3-17-21 leg day 1

Warmed up with 2 sets of standing leg curls 

RDLs 365lbs - 11, 10, 10
Backoff set 315lbs - 11

Bulgarians split squats 185lbs - 12, 10

Adductors 170lbs - 12, 12, 10, 10

Calf presses 8 plates - 17, 16, 15, 15

Lying hamstring curls 2 plates & 25 - 12,11
Drop set 1 plate & 25 - 14

Standing calf raises 4 plates - 15, 14


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a really good push day coming off a deload week. Felt strong and healthy. Got a great pump as well. 

3-18-21 push day 1

DB flat bench 150lbs - 12, 11, 9

Prime chest press 4 plates - 12, 12, 11

Db shoulder press 110lbs - 11, 9, 9

Rope tricep ext. 45lbs - 12, 10, 10

Standing lateral raise 70lbs - 14, 12, 11

HS decline press 105lbs each arm - 11, 10, 10

Meadow rows elbow flared for rear delts 2 plates - 15, 14

Cable flys low to high 140lbs - 16, 15





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Pull day from yesterday. Have the day off today. 

3-19-21 pull day 2

T bar rows 5 plates & 25 - 11, 10
Backoff set 5 plates - 12

Prime seated row 110lbs each arm - 15, 14, 14

Incline Db curls 45lbs - 12, 12, 11

HS high row 100lbs each arm - 15, 14, 14

HS high bicep curls 75lbs - 15, 14, 13

Stretchers 160lbs - 15, 14 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Quad day and it was pretty awesome. Hadnt had a leg day like that in a while. Legs felt strong and so i kicked their ass. LOL, always nice to have a new PR while cruising. 11 reps at 24 plates on leg press. I had probably one more in me but didnt want to push it that hard after coming off of heavy hack squats. 

3-21-21 leg day 2

Giant set 3 rounds 
Leg ext. 3 plates - 16, 15, 15
Seated leg curls - 15, 15, 15
Walking lunges - 20, 20, 20 steps 

Hack squats 10 plates - 10, 9, 8
Backoff set 8 plates - 11

Leg press 24 plates - 11, 10, 10

Standing calf raises 4 plates - 16, 14, 12, 12

Sumo Belt squats 2 plates 2 25s - 15, 12, 12

HS iso leg press 5 plates per leg - 13, 12

Adductors 170lbs - 11, 10, 10

Seated calf raises 4 plates - 12, 11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a really good push day today. Went wide grip on all movements for chest due to a tip from an IFBB pro my height. He has a great chest and he swears by it for longer arm front delt heavy people. I cant argue against it. My pecs were pumped and didnt feel anything in my front delts like I normally do. 

3-26-21 push day 2

HS Decline press 100lbs each arm - 12, 12, 11

Worked my way up to 455lbs then pyramid backdown to working sets 
BB flat bench wide grip 315lbs - 10, 9
Backoff set 275lbs - 13
Backoff set 225lbs - 18

Smith BB incline press 225lbs - 15, 12, 11

Prime chest press 4 plates 2 25s - 12, 11

Cable flys high to low 40lbs - 18, 17, 15, 

DB lateral raises 20lbs - 18, 18, 17

Rope tricep push downs 27.5lbs - 18, 17, 16

Overhead tricep ext. 42.5lbs - 13, 12

Neutral Close grip bench 185lbs - 15, 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Well had a slight setback yesterday doing legs. I tweaked my groin on the pendulum squat doing close stance of all things. It was also on a Backoff set which was lighter. Anyway on the way back up on my 9th rep I felt it and I had to rack it immediately. Its a little tender today so will be taking it easy the next few days. Hopefully it will good to go here soon. 

3-28-21 leg day 2 

Giant set 3 rounds 
Leg ext. 3 plates - 16, 15, 15
seated hamstring curls 130lbs - 16, 15, 15
Walking lunges - 20, 20, 20

Pendulum squats 4 plates & 25 - 11, 10
Backoff set 4 plates - 9 (tweaked groin)

Lighter weight from here on out because of groin 

Leg press 14 plates - 20, 18, 17

Standing calf raises 4 plates - 18, 16, 15, 15

Leg ext. 1 plate & 10 each leg - 16, 15, 15

Leg press calf presses 8 plates - 20, 20, 18


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Got this nice little TD today!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had posterior chain leg day today. Still recovering from groin tweak so I didnt do any thing that put strain on it. Did heavy RDLs and just different variation of hamstring curls along with calves. 

4-2-21 leg day 1

RDLs 405lbs - 10, 10, 8

Seated hamstring curls 205lbs - 12, 12, 11

Standing calf raises 4 plates - 14, 12, 11

Lying hamstring curls 2 plates - 16, 15

Seated calf raises 2 plates - 20, 20, 19

Standing hamstring curls 60lbs - 18, 16


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Updates from yesterday. Weight is a little up but is expected with a little more food from last update. Wont see much change from here until prep starts. Weight is 279.4lbs 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a good leg day yesterday. Quad focus day. Avoided anything that bothered my groin. Pretty much went heavy on and groin cooperated. Didnt do any adductor work though. 

4-6-21 leg day 2

Giant set 
Leg ext. 100lbs each leg - 15, 15, 15
Seated hamstring curls 130lbs - 15, 15, 15
Walking lunges - 20, 20, 20

Hack squat 10 plates - 10, 10
Backoff set 8 plates - 12

Leg press 22 plates - 13, 12

Standing calf raises 4 plates 2 25s - 13, 13, 12, 11

HS iso leg press 5 plates each leg - 16, 15

Seated calf raises 2 plates - 20, 20, 18


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Good pull day. I had to make some adjustments my elbows are flaring up again. This happened last year as well. Tendinitis in both elbows suck but I have been pushing pretty hard during this cruise to keep progressing. Will have a week off from the gym here soon hopefully that will do my body some good before hitting prep hard. 

4-8-21 pull day 2

Prime attachments Lat pull downs 130lbs - 16, 15, 14

BB bent over rows 315lbs - 12, 10
Backoff set 225lbs - 16

Preacher curls 3-4 sec negs. 75lbs - 12, 11, 10

Straight arm pull downs 65lbs - 13, 12
Drop set 50lbs - 12

Hammer curls 60lbs - 13, 12
Drop set 45lbs - 8

Pullovers 4 plates 2 25s - 15, 13


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Got a push day in with my son yesterday. Always nice when he gets to visit and lift with his old man. Thats my boy in the pic below. He has been bulking all winter. Used Euro pharmacies sarms . Put on 22lbs in 16 weeks. He is 66 268lbs now. 






4-11-21 push day 2

Prime chest press 230lbs - 16, 14, 13

DB flat press 150lbs - 12, 10
Backoff set 120lbs - 11

prime flat chest press 6 plates - 11, 9

Cable flys 35lbs - 16, 15, 15

DB lateral raises 30lbs - 15, 14, 12

Rear delt destroyers 50lbs - 15, 15

Face pulls 35lbs - 16, 15

Seated push down 150lbs - 12, 12

Rope triceps ext. 42.5lbs - 15, 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Got a good leg day in. Went lighter with pendulum squat since that was what injured my groin last time. Went super slow and controlled. Legs were pumped like crazy afterwards. No issues with groin today and even worked them a little. 

4-13-21 leg day 2 

Pendulum squats 3 plates - 13, 11
Backoff 2 plates - 12

Leg press 22 plates - 13, 11, 11

Standing calf raises 6 plates - 15, 15, 15

Adductors 90lbs - 18, 16, 15

BB Box squats 315lbs - 13, 12

Seated calf raises 5 sec negs 2 plates - 16, 16, 15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Push day today was really solid. Really worked on feeling each rep and connecting with my chest. Never really have that problem with shoulders so that was business as usual. 

4-15-21 push day 1

HS decline press 110lbs - 12, 10, 10
Drop set 50lbs - 15

DB decline bench 140lbs - 11, 10, 9
Backoff set 110lbs - 13

Smith Incline press 275lbs - 10, 10

Went to failure with these then pressed up to do negatives 
DB flys flat bench 40lbs - 15, 12, 12

HS shoulder press 100lbs - 15, 12

Seated face pulls 50lbs - 16, 15, 15

Single arm tricep ext. 20lbs - 20, 16, 14


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

No updates this week. Taking it easy before I start prep next Saturday. It will be 16 weeks long for my warmup show then 2 weeks after it will be nationals. 

My wife is doing her first show this year. Here are her last pics at 16 weeks out. She is doing figure class. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Last checkin until we starting peeling the layers off. Im 17 weeks out until my warmup and 19 weeks from nationals. Weight is down to 274lbs. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

You have made some huge improvements to your wheels. Nice job man.

----------


## killionb12

> You have made some huge improvements to your wheels. Nice job man.


Thanks bro! They were a big focus this offseason. Im happy with the improvements but can always get better!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

16 weeks out pics starting at 273lbs. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Todays push day and pull day from Monday. 

5-5-21 push day 2

HS Incline press 8 plates - 12, 11

BB incline bench 315lbs - 6, 6
Backoff set 275lbs - 8
Backoff set 225lbs - 12

DB together Incline press 80lbs - 11, 10

Cable flys low to high 120lbs - 15, 14

Smith behind neck shoulder press 185lbs - 12, 12, 11

DB seated lateral raises 30lbs - 13, 12, 11

Rear delt flys 20lbs - 16, 15, 12



53-21 pull day 1

Rack pulls 585lbs - 11, 9

DB row 130lbs - 12, 12

Db curls 50lbs - 15, 13, 12

HS Pull downs 6 plates - 15, 13

HS high curls 80lbs - 12, 12, 11

Close grip low cable rows 180lbs - 15, 15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a great hamstring and glutes workout yesterday. Loving where my strength and recovery is at right now. I hope I can maintain this though most of my prep this time around. Will be managing training fatigue a lot better this around. If needed I will implement less volume if I see a big decline in training strength and intensity. Same with cardio. I will most likely move to elliptical vs treadmill as I get closer to end of prep. 

5-6-21 leg day 2

RDLs 365lbs - 11, 10, 8

Bulgarian split squats 185lbs - 12, 11

Standing calf raises 6 plates - 15, 15, 14, 12

Sumo belt squats 4 plates - 15, 13

Seated Hamstrings 190lbs - 16, 13
Drop set 145lbs - 10

Seated calf presses 8 plates - 20, 18


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

if you have a chance...

perhaps drop a comment on the following thread...

https://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-...ml#post7549811

Dude is looking to compete...

----------


## killionb12

> if you have a chance...
> 
> perhaps drop a comment on the following thread...
> 
> https://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-...ml#post7549811
> 
> Dude is looking to compete...


Thanks for letting me know. I went ahead and commented. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

We traveled to see my oldest son on Mothers Day and got a workout in with him. We had a great time and his youngest siblings got to hang out as well. My wife was pretty happy to have all her kids with her on Mothers Day. My son and I got our push day in while had leg day. 

5-9-21 push day 2

BB Decline bench 405lbs - 12, 10
Backoff set 4 sec negs 315lbs - 12

Superset 
Dips machine 190lbs - 12, 12, 11
HS Decline press 6 plates - 12, 11, 10

DB lateral raises 35lbs - 12, 12, 10

HS Reverse shoulder press 4 plates - 15, 14

Cable flys high to low 140lbs - 12, 11

Rear delt flys 30lbs - 16, 15

Face pulls 160lbs - 15, 13




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Leg day yesterday. Pretty good workout and killed the legs. 

5-10-21 leg day 1

Hack squats banded 3-4 sec negs 10 plates - 12, 11, 9

Leg press 22 plates - 12, 11, 11

Standing calf raises 6 plates - 14, 12, 12, 11

Leg ext single leg 55lbs - 18, 16, 15

Seated calf raises 90lbs - 20, 18


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

5-11-21 pull day 1
Felt strong need to go up next week 

T bar rows 5 plates - 12, 11, 11

HS iso low row 4 plates each arm - 15, 14, 14, 12

Hammer curls 50lbs - 16, 15, 15

Close grip low cable rows 220lbs - 13, 12

HS high bicep curls 80lbs - 16, 14


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a great push day. Felt strong and threw around 150s dumbbells on incline bench for reps. Prep is going good so far. I know will be dropping the hammer soon. Enjoying the food for now. LOL

5-13-21 push day 2

DB incline press 150s - 10, 7
Backoff 140s - 14
Backoff 3-4 sec negs 120s - 10 

HS incline press 4 plates 2 25s - 13, 11, 10

HS incline flies 2 25s - 11, 10

Cable flys low to high 25lbs - 18, 16

HS Standing lateral raises 90lbs - 14, 11, 10

Delt Cable flys 10lbs - 15, 15

Face pulls 50lbs - 16, 15, 13

Tricep ext 42.5lbs - 20, 17




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Updates from yesterday for coach. Weight is hovering around 270lbs. Im currently 14 and 16 weeks out. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JaneDoe

You are great in bro!Your diet consists of what types of food?

Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> You are great in bro!Your diet consists of what types of food?
> 
> Tapatalk


Thank you. The Typical stuff. Eggs, egg whites, beef, chicken, rice, potatoes, oatmeal, nuts, avocados, and greens like asparagus and broccoli. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Good push day. Coach made updates to nutrition plan and food has been cut. Felt it a little in todays workout. Endurance wasnt there and gassed a little early on some sets. Otherwise strength was still there. 

5-17-21 push day 1

DB flat Bench 150s - 12 (+2), 10, 6(+2)

BB flat bench wide grip 315lbs - 10, 8
Reverse grip 275lbs - 12

DB lateral raises 40lbs - 10, 10, 8
Drop set 30lbs - 6

HS Decline press 105lbs - 10, 9

Machine lateral raises 140lbs - 16, 15

Cable flys high to low 35lbs - 16, 15

Rear delt cable flys 15lbs - 16, 15, 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Good pull day. Had some work done on my back with Chiropractor so kept it short but intense today on pull day. Felt good. 

5-19-21 pull day 1

Chest supported rows 4 plates - 10, 10
Backoff set 2 plates 2 25s - 12

DB rows 140s - 12, 11

Hammer curls 70lbs - 10, 10, 9

HS Pulldowns 6 plates - 10, 9
Drop set 4 plates - 12

HS High curls 75lbs - 12, 12, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

5-21-21 push day 2

Neutral grip bench press 335lbs - 10, 8, 6
Heavy set 365lbs - 7

DB incline press 100lbs - 12, 11, 10

HS incline press 100lbs - 12, 11

Incline flys 50lbs - 13, 11

Cable lateral raises 20lbs - 15, 15, 14

Upright rows 110lbs - 15, 13, 13

Face pulls 70lbs - 13, 12, 11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Update pics for coach. New low for me and havent been sub 270s in awhile. Feeling good and still holding onto strength so far. Weight is 266.4lbs. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had an awesome leg day yesterday. Strength was definitely there. Set a PR on Pendulum squats. 

5-22-21 leg day 2

Pendulum squats 5 plates - 10(PR), 8 
Backoff set 3 plates - 12

Leg press 20 plates - 12, 11

Standing calf raises 275lbs - 15, 12, 12, 11

Adductors 130lbs - 15, 13, 13, 12

Leg ext. 4 plates 1 25lb - 14, 13

Seated calf raises 2 plates - 20, 19


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Nice push day today. Strength is still pretty good. Fatiguing a little quicker but not bad. 

5-25-21 push day 1

DB flat bench 150s - 13, 10, 8

Neutral grip BB decline bench 315lbs - 11, 9
Backoff set 3-4 sec negs 225lbs - 12

HS Decline press 100lbs - 11, 10

Cable flys low to high 30lbs - 15, 12

Cable lateral raises 20lbs - 13, 12, 10

Smith behind neck BB press 135lbs - 14, 12

Reverse pec deck 150lbs - 16, 15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a good pull day yesterday. Rest day today other than morning cardio. Feeling good still and strength is still up. Will be 12 weeks out tomorrow. 

5-27-21 pull day 1

T bar rows 4 plates - 12, 12, 11

Meadow rows 2 plates & 25lb - 13, 12

Incline DB curls 45lbs - 12, 12, 10

HS iso high row 2 plates & 25 each arm - 15, 14

HS High curls 75lbs - 16, 15, 15, 12

Close grip cable low row 240lbs - 12, 11
Drop set 180lbs - 8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Pic updates for coach yesterday. Weight is down a little more from last week. Was a little flat that morning without getting my standard amount of water the day before. Everything is going good and changes seem to be happening weekly. 12 weeks and 13.5 weeks out. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Looking great. Im 8 weeks out and you look better than me. 
I would like to make a comment and I hope you take it the right way.... 
show us more of your chest on the side chest ... twist some more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Looking great. Im 8 weeks out and you look better than me. 
> I would like to make a comment and I hope you take it the right way.... 
> show us more of your chest on the side chest ... twist some more. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. Typically i do. I was rushing that morning because it was chilly. LOL. Here is a side by side comparing this week to last. Turning more on the picture on right which was last week. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Thanks man. Typically i do. I was rushing that morning because it was chilly. LOL. Here is a side by side comparing this week to last. Turning more on the picture on right which was last week. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes thats what I was talking about. You have such a great chest development... show it off. You might try turning even a little more. 
I am by no means a coach however just the other day, I had someone critique me and side chest was the one. What a difference a little twisting makes. 
See what looks best for you.
I usually pose to hide weaknesses! LOL
Keep up the good work man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Yes thats what I was talking about. You have such a great chest development... show it off. You might try turning even a little more. 
> I am by no means a coach however just the other day, I had someone critique me and side chest was the one. What a difference a little twisting makes. 
> See what looks best for you.
> I usually pose to hide weaknesses! LOL
> Keep up the good work man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely man I will give it a try. Thanks for the feedback! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Leg workout from yesterday. Strength for some reason wasnt there so I backed it off a little. Still had a good workout. 

5-30-21 leg day 2
12 weeks out - strength not there today 

Pendulum squat 4 plates & 25 - 10, 9
Backoff set 4 plates - 10

Leg press 18 plates - 12, 11

Standing calf raises 6 plates - 16, 15, 14

Adductors 130lbs - 20, 16, 14

Leg ext. 55lbs each leg - 16, 15

Seated calf raises 4 sec negs. 2 plates - 22, 18, 18

Single leg press 4 plates - 20, 18


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Push day yesterday. Felt good. Decided to hit some isolation movements first to connect better with chest on compound movements later. Definitely worked and got a nice pump. 

6-2-21 push day 1 

Prime chest press 270lbs - 15, 14, 14

Smith incline press 315lbs - 9, 8
Backoff set 275lbs - 11

Cable flys high to low 35lbs - 16, 15

BB bench press 315lbs - 10
Backoff set 225lbs - 21 

DB lateral raises 25lbs - 20, 18

HS lateral raises 140lbs - 15, 12

Cable rear delt flys 20lbs - 15, 15, 14


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Back day today. Felt strong and got a great pump. 

6-4-21 Pull day 1

T bar rows 4 plates - 12, 10
Backoff set 3 plates & 25 - 12

Dead stop DB rows 140lbs - 12, 11

Prime bicep curls 70lbs - 15, 12, 11

HS high iso row 6 plates - 12, 11

HS high bicep curls 80lbs - 16, 14, 14

Close grip cable rows 240lbs - 13, 12




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Back day today. Felt strong and got a great pump. 
> 
> 6-4-21 Pull day 1
> 
> T bar rows 4 plates - 12, 10
> Backoff set 3 plates & 25 - 12
> 
> Dead stop DB rows 140lbs - 12, 11
> 
> ...


Holy shit man!!! Your hard work is apparent in your back! You look awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Holy shit man!!! Your hard work is apparent in your back! You look awesome! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brotha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

Insane back shot

----------


## killionb12

6-6-21 push day 2

HS Decline press 105lbs - 13, 12

DB incline press 130lbs - 12, 11, 8

Prime incline press 6 plates - 11, 11

Prime pec deck flys 230lbs - 16, 15

DB shoulder press 80lbs - 15, 13

Cable lateral raises 20lbs - 15, 12

Face pulls 35lbs - 15, 12, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Insane back shot


Thanks bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a great leg day yesterday even with lower carbs with new meal plan for this week. 

6-7-21 leg day 2

Leg ext. 4 plates - 16, 16

Reverse banded Hack squats 12 plates - 8, 8
Backoff set 8 plates - 12

Leg press 20 plates - 13, 13

Standing raises 6 plates - 15, 13, 13

Adductors 135lbs - 12, 11, 10

HS iso leg press 6 plates each leg - 15, 14

Seated calf raises 140lbs - 18, 15, 14


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

6-10-21 push day 1

HS Decline press 110lbs - 13, 12

DB flat bench 150lbs - 10, 7
Backoff set 120s - 12

Cable flys high to low 35lbs - 15, 15, 14

Supinated grip bench press 225lbs - 15, 15

To failure and then uni-laterals
DB lateral raises 20lbs - 20, 20, 20

Upright rows 110lbs - 15, 14

Cable Rear delt flys 20lbs - 15, 14, 14


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## flexin-rph

Continuing to improve....looking awesome, brother!

----------


## killionb12

Weekly checkins. Weight hit a new low yesterday at 259.3lbs. I was back up this morning at 260.9 but was after a high day. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a great leg day yesterday. Felt strong even though I was a little tired. 

6-15-21 leg day 2

Hack squat 12 plates - 11, 10

Leg press 20 plates - 10, 9
Backoff set 16 plates - 12

Standing calf raises 120lbs - 16, 15, 12, 10

Adductors 250lbs - 18, 16, 14

Abductors 130lbs - 15, 14

Leg ext. 185lbs - 15, 14

Seated calf raises 2 plates - 22, 20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

6-16-21 pull day 2

HS lat pull downs 4 plates 2 25s - 11, 10
Backoff set 4 plates - 12
Drop set 2 plates - 20

T bar rows 4 plates - 12, 10

Preacher curls 135lbs - 12, 11, 10

HS iso low row 8 plates - 13, 12

HS high bicep curl 80lbs - 17, 16, 16

HS Pullover 4 plates - 20, 18


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Things are starting to heat up quickly. 9 weeks out tomorrow. 

6-18-21 push day 1

HS decline press 100lbs - 12, 11

DB flat bench 140s - 10, 10, 8

Cable flys high to low 30lbs - 20, 20, 16

Prime neutral grip press 4 plates - 13, 11

Leaning DB lateral raises 25lbs - 16, 15, 15

HS seated lateral raises 140lbs - 13, 12

Face pulls 57.5lbs - 15, 14, 13


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Weekly updates with coach. Im currently sitting at 257.1lbs. Down 17lbs from where we started 7 weeks ago. Im 9 and 10.5 weeks out today. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Updates this week. Currently 8 weeks out and sitting at 251.3lbs. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Quads are poppin'!
> 
> How tall are you? I was checking out your calves (not in the 'hey sailor!' way) and thinking 'wow they are way up there holy crap look at how long that shin is' But, I'm ALMOST 5'7" so I may not be the best judge of height.


Haha, Im 63. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> That makes sense then lol! I'm guessing you are one of the tallest on stage when you compete?


Typically I am. There have been maybe two guys as tall as me on stage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Testie

> Got these today. Cant wait to add them to current stack. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking sharp my Brother, I like Euro products myself and cialis is always part of my regimen lol

----------


## killionb12

> Looking sharp my Brother, I like Euro products myself and cialis is always part of my regimen lol


Yes sir! Some good stuff. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amindzeye

Lookin' good killion. Gives us newbies some motivation and something to strive towards.

----------


## killionb12

> Lookin' good killion. Gives us newbies some motivation and something to strive towards.


Thanks man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wango

Damn you are getting bigger, really impressive! I mean every angle is looking great! And yup, go euro pharmacies, they have never let me down.

----------


## killionb12

6-28-21 pull day 1 

Medium grip Lat pulldowns 200lbs - 12, 11, 8

BB Bent over rows 275lbs - 11, 10

Hammer curls 60lbs - 12, 10, 10

Straight arm pull downs 80lbs - 13, 11, 10

Prime bicep curls 45lbs - 15, 15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Very good leg day. I have reduced weight just a little but still have high intensity. Feeling way stronger 7 weeks out than what I was last year 7 weeks out. 

7-1-21 leg day 2 

Leg ext. 4 plates - 16, 15

Hack squats 10 plates - 12, 11

Leg press 18 plates - 14, 13

Calf presses 8 plates - 20, 18, 16

Adductors 135lbs - 15, 12, 11

HS single leg press 6 plates - 16, 15, 14

Standing calf raises 4 plates - 16, 15, 15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Updates 7 & 8.5 weeks out. Weight is 250.6lbs. Fatigue is starting to set in a little but still doing good overall. Will be changing to short esters with Test Prop, Tren A and Mast Prop all from EP. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Some pics from inside as well that way I can compare to last year when all contest prep pics were taken from this spot. Its funny how angles and lighting can improve or change things on physique. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Happy 4th of July everyone! Got my workout in early today and spent the rest of the day at the pool with the family. Had a great day. 

7-4-21 push day 1

HS decline press 100lbs - 12, 10

DB flat bench 150s - 10, 8

Cable flys 35lbs - 16, 15

Smith flat bench 225lbs - 16, 14

DB Lateral raises 30lbs - 20, 18

Rear delt cable flys 15lbs - 16, 14


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Good leg day and strength was there. Glad Im 6.5 weeks out and still can push it. Tons better than last prep. Overall still feeling pretty decent. Will have my days but cant complain. Those days are coming I know. 

7-5-21 leg day 1

Seated hamstring curls 175lbs - 13, 12

RDLs 365lbs - 10, 9

Standing calf raises 4 plates - 15, 13, 12

Belt squat 4 plates & 2 25s - 12, 10

Adductors 135lbs - 15, 13, 12

Lying hamstring curls 135lbs - 12, 11
Drop set 2 plates - 8
Drop set 1 plates - 10

Calf presses 6 plates - 20, 16, 15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Update pics. 6 and 7.5 weeks out. Weight is at 249.4lbs. Very happy with current conditioning at 6 weeks out. Im actually 7lbs heavier than what I was 6 weeks out last prep with same conditioning. Very excited about that. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had an awesome push day coming off a high day yesterday. Even dropped a pound in weight as well. Got to lift with my son so made the day even better. 

7-12-21 push day 1

Pec deck flys 250lbs - 12, 11

DB flat bench 150s - 11, 10

Prime 15deg press 4 plates 2 25s - 11, 10

Low to high cable flys 30lbs - 15, 12

DB lateral raises 30lbs - 15, 14, 12

Cable Rear delt flys 15lbs - 15, 14, 14


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Awesome hamstring/glute day. Strength has been really good which is nice being in a caloric deficit. Much better than last prep. I keep saying that but its been nice to feel this strong this deep into prep. 

7-13-21 leg day 1

Seated hamstring curls 175lbs - 12, 11

RDLs 365lbs - 12, 11

Standing calf raises 4 plates - 16, 14, 13

Belt squats 4 plates - 16, 14

Adductors 140lbs - 20, 16

Standing hamstring curls 80lbs - 15, 14

Seated calf raises 90lbs - 18, 16


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Decent back day. I tweaked my bicep a little last back day so took it easier this one to make sure I dont tweak it again. 

7-14-21 pull day 1
Went lighter due to bicep tweak 

Lat pull downs 175lbs - 15, 14

DB rows 125lbs - 12, 10

Preacher curls 90lbs - 16, 15, 15

HS pull downs 4 plates 2 25s - 15, 14

Straight arm pull downs 65lbs - 12, 11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

5 and 6.5 weeks out today. Big changes this week. Only 7lbs off from weight cap. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a great pull day after an extra 150g of carbs yesterday. Felt strong and full. Good pumps as well. 

7-18-21 pull day 2

Warmup with pull-ups 

T bar rows 4 plates - 13, 12

Prime pull down 4 plates - 15, 12

Prime bicep curls 50lbs - 12, 11, 10

Smith bent over rows 275lbs - 12, 12

HS high bicep curls 80lbs - 15, 14

Medium grip cable rows 200lbs - 12, 11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Awesome push day. Felt strong and got a great pump being a high day with carbs. 

7-20-21 push day 1

Pec deck warmup pecs 

Prime Chest press 3 plates & 25 lbs. each arm - 8 
Backoff set 3 plates - 11 

Reverse band smith incline press 365lbs - 8, 8 

Machine Standing lateral raises 60lbs - 12, 11

Pec deck 210lbs - 15, 14

Lying cuff cable lateral raises 15lbs - 15, 14

Cable flys high to low 30lbs - 18, 16


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Energy was little low today but still had a productive pull day. 

7-22-21 pull day 1

HS front pull downs 4 plates 2 25s - 12, 10

Smith Bent over rows 275lbs - 15, 13

HS high bicep curls 80lbs - 13, 11

Straight arm pull downs 65lbs - 15, 13

Preacher curls 2 plates & 25 - 16, 13

Lat pull downs 190lbs - 11, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Im 4 & 5.5 weeks out today. Weight is around 244.5lbs and a little flat today. Feeling good with where we are at. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

Pretty damn awesome brother

----------


## killionb12

> Pretty damn awesome brother


Thanks bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a killer leg workout today. Strength was pretty good and pump was good as well. Such a great place for 4 weeks out. I did take a nap before workout as energy is dropping as we get closer. 

7-25-21 leg day 2

Leg ext 2 sets to warmup quads 

Hack squats 10 plates - 12, 11

Leg press 20 plates - 13, 10

Calf presses 8 plates - 16, 15, 15

Adductors 150lbs - 16, 16, 14

Leg ext. 4 plates & 25lbs - 13, 11
Drop set 3 plates & 25lbs - 7 

Standing calf raises 4 plates - 15, 14

HS single leg press 3 sec. negs 5 plates - 15, 13


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Had a killer leg workout today. Strength was pretty good and pump was good as well. Such a great place for 4 weeks out. I did take a nap before workout as energy is dropping as we get closer. 
> 
> 7-25-21 leg day 2
> 
> Leg ext 2 sets to warmup quads 
> 
> Hack squats 10 plates - 12, 11
> 
> Leg press 20 plates - 13, 10
> ...


I assume you are using the RIR principle. Also, drop sets this close?? Arent you taxing your system so close?
I am four weeks out today from my show and I beat the heck out of the muscles however on my deficit, I think I would pass out. Just the other day I went hypo bad. No, no slin use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> I assume you are using the RIR principle. Also, drop sets this close?? Arent you taxing your system so close?
> I am four weeks out today from my show and I beat the heck out of the muscles however on my deficit, I think I would pass out. Just the other day I went hypo bad. No, no slin use. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sort of, I typically go to just before failure. 
I only did the drop set because I gassed early on my second working set. My strength is still pretty good and workouts havent suffered a lot. My volume has gone down some to help with recovery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Slept like shit last night and felt it all day. Fortunately my workout didnt suffer. Had a great pull day after a shit ton of caffeine. LOL

7-26-21 pull day 2

Arsenal chest supported row 4 plates - 11, 10

HS front pull downs 4 plates & 50lbs. - 14, 12

Prime bicep curls 70lbs - 11, 9

Medium grip cable row 200lbs - 13, 12

HS High bicep curls 80lbs - 12, 11

HS Pullover 4 plates & 50lbs - 14, 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Decent push day. Energy was a little low but was able to snap out of it during workout. 

7-28-21 push day 1

Seated prime chest press 270lbs - 14, 12

Reverse band smith incline press 365lbs - 9
Backoff set 315lbs - 13

15 deg. Prime chest press 6 plates - 11, 8

DB lateral raises 30lbs - 16, 14

Lying cuff lateral raises 20lbs - 18, 16

Rear delt cable flys 20lbs - 16, 14

Pec deck 210lbs - 15, 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Leg day was hamstring/glute focused today. Had a great session. Not having cardio on leg day definitely helps. 

7-29-21 leg day 1

Standing hamstring curls 80lbs - 15, 13

RDLs 365lbs - 12, 11

Standing calf raises 4 plates & 50lbs - 13, 12

Smith Bulgarian split squats 185lbs - 12, 10

Adductors 150lbs - 16, 14

Lying hamstring curls 115lbs - 15, 13

Seated calf raises 2 plates - 20, 16


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Currently 3 and 4.5 weeks. Weight didnt move but we tightened up for sure. Will be on low days only until weight drops some more. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Looking great!!! 
I would like to see the side relaxed with a little more bend in the leg.. It may make the muscle pop a little more. 
I am just a nobody and you know more than I do. I am by no means a pro, but it looks better on me with a slight bend.

----------


## killionb12

> Looking great!!! 
> I would like to see the side relaxed with a little more bend in the leg.. It may make the muscle pop a little more. 
> I am just a nobody and you know more than I do. I am by no means a pro, but it looks better on me with a slight bend.


I honestly cant stand a bent leg with side relaxed. I feel a stiff leg looks more solid and prominent. To each their own though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Things heating up! Weight is moving and tightening up daily. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Things heating up! Weight is moving and tightening up daily. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn man. Getting better every day. Incredible transition! You are killing it! 
You make it look easy. Have you changed your cycle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Damn man. Getting better every day. Incredible transition! You are killing it! 
> You make it look easy. Have you changed your cycle?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brotha. We threw in a couple more low days to get things moving again. Upped the Clen some and dropped the Test E and just test prop now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Leg day from yesterday. 

8-2-21 leg day 2

Leg ext 3 plates - 15, 15

Pendulum squat 4 plates - 12, 11

Leg press 18 plates - 14, 12

Calf presses 8 plates - 16, 15

Adductors 150lbs - 12, 11

HS single leg press 5 plates - 16, 15

Seated calf raises 2 plates - 20, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Good pull day today. Strength felt good and recovery wasnt bad. Kept it simple and got in and out. 

8-3-21 pull day 2

T bar rows 4 plates - 13, 12

HS front pulldowns 6 plates - 12, 11

Prime bicep curls 45lbs - 12, 10

Medium grip cable row 200lbs - 15, 14

HS MTS bicep curls 85lbs - 16, 14

HS Pullovers 4 plates & 50lbs - 16, 13


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Doing a pre Show day trial run today and tomorrow. Low water and some extra carbs. Popped a half dyazide last night woke up to a new low body weight. Staying low as well. Will pop another half dyazide tonight and follow the plan for tomorrow. I like this trial run because we will have a good plan for actual peak week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

2 weeks out today and feeling great about current spot. Pretty much at my required weight this morning. Will hopefully come in right at it come weigh in and then fill out bigger before stepping on stage. 

The show day pre trial run was great and we have a good plan now. Im just a little flat this morning so we need to add a little more water the night before. No biggie. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

You are killing it! I wish I could be as on point as you are! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> You are killing it! I wish I could be as on point as you are! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brotha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had leg day yesterday. Strength is starting to suffer a little but mostly muscle endurance. I gas quickly. Thats expected only 9 days out. Feeling much better at this point then last prep. Very happy with everything and coach has me on point. 

8-11-21 Leg day 2

Leg ext. 4 plates & 25lbs - 16, 15

Pendulum squats 4 plates - 11, 10

High and wide leg press 14 plates - 14, 12

Calf presses 8 plates - 15, 13

Adductors 130lbs - 15, 13

Standing hamstring curls 80lbs - 15, 12

Seated calf raises 2 plates - 16, 15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a successful weekend. Won my class and overall in Classic Physique to represent my state for the whole year. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chark

Congrats! Well fucking done!!

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Not surprising at all…congratulations!! You look amazing!! Hell ya!

----------


## charger69

You kicked ass! You look great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tarmyg

Congratulations

----------


## killionb12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Thanks everyone! Now on to nationals and hopefully a pro card. We have extra weight to play with since I measured in taller than last year. So we will bring an even fuller harder look. We were a little flat for prejudging since we had to do diuretics to make weight. Wont need that this time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

What was your stage weight?

Height?

You look tall (guessing 6’2-3”?) 240ish on stage?

----------


## killionb12

> What was your stage weight?
> 
> Height?
> 
> You look tall (guessing 62-3?) 240ish on stage?


Yep 63 and 240lbs stage weight. Nailed it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Solid brother, really really great work and inspirational for another tall guy. Carrying that weight so well akd you look full!
What weight did you top out on in your bulk?

I’m 6’3” 255ish is why I’m asking. Maybe a masters one day (I’m 47)

Hence my inquisition  :Wink:

----------


## killionb12

> Solid brother, really really great work and inspirational for another tall guy. Carrying that weight so well akd you look full!
> What weight did you top out on in your bulk?
> 
> Im 63 255ish is why Im asking. Maybe a masters one day (Im 47)
> 
> Hence my inquisition


My bulk this past off-season I hit 283lbs. Held steady around 280ish all winter long and beginning of spring. We did a little mini cut in April and got down to 274lbs before contest prep started. Thats awesome man. Glad to know another taller bodybuilder! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DinAZ

> Thanks everyone! Now on to nationals and hopefully a pro card. We have extra weight to play with since I measured in taller than last year. So we will bring an even fuller harder look. We were a little flat for prejudging since we had to do diuretics to make weight. Wont need that this time. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck with nationals and pro card. its obvious you work your ass off so Im sure the pro card will come in time!

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> My bulk this past off-season I hit 283lbs. Held steady around 280ish all winter long and beginning of spring. We did a little mini cut in April and got down to 274lbs before contest prep started. Thats awesome man. Glad to know another taller bodybuilder! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Whoof, that’s what I was afraid of. How was it walking at 280+?!

I’ve hit 270# and felt like I couldn’t even tie my shoes. That’s a load…

Tough to imagine carrying an extra 10+ on top of that. 

Makes sense though why you look so full at 240

----------


## charger69

> Solid brother, really really great work and inspirational for another tall guy. Carrying that weight so well akd you look full!
> What weight did you top out on in your bulk?
> 
> Im 63 255ish is why Im asking. Maybe a masters one day (Im 47)
> 
> Hence my inquisition


You are still a young kid to me.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Whoof, thats what I was afraid of. How was it walking at 280+?!
> 
> Ive hit 270# and felt like I couldnt even tie my shoes. Thats a load
> 
> Tough to imagine carrying an extra 10+ on top of that. 
> 
> Makes sense though why you look so full at 240


I actually felt pretty good at 280. I was 270lbs the year before. That year was tougher because I hadnt been bigger than 252lbs. I was used to the size this time around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Here is what I used for most of my prep as far as Uncle Z Euro pharmacies products. Not pictured is Test Prop and EQ from Uncle Z. Forgot to add them in pic. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

Congratulations big man. Super excited for you i know you worked your ass off!

----------


## killionb12

> Congratulations big man. Super excited for you i know you worked your ass off!


Thanks brotha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

A few more pics that I got from the photographer from show. Got a bunch more I will share after nationals. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Checked in and ready to go! Just got to tan next! 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Checked in and ready to go! Just got to tan next! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go get them!!! You are looking great! I have another one this Saturday also. It sounds like we are competing around the same time, except you are up against the big dogs!!! 
I want to see a first place trophy in your hands!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Go get them!!! You are looking great! I have another one this Saturday also. It sounds like we are competing around the same time, except you are up against the big dogs!!! 
> I want to see a first place trophy in your hands!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brotha. Good luck to you as well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

New IFBB pro! 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Getting back at it in the gym since taking time off from contest. Had a good quad focused leg day yesterday. Strength is obviously down but muscle endurance is getting better. Looking forward to the next few weeks and getting back some strength. 

9-6-21 Quads A

Standing Calf raises 4 plates - 14, 12, 12

Seated calf raises 2 plates - 17, 16, 14

Abductors 110lbs - 16, 15, 15

Adductors 130lbs - 13, 12, 10

Pendulum squats 3 plates - 14, 13, 11

Leg press 16 plates - 12, 11, 10

Leg ext. 4 plates - 13, 10
Drop set 3 plates - 5
Drop set 2 plates - 5
Drop set 1 plate - 9


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Hey guys will be starting a new log and will no longer be posting here. Hopefully you will subscribe to my new log as I continue my journey as a competitive Pro bodybuilder now. Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DinAZ

> Hey guys will be starting a new log and will no longer be posting here. Hopefully you will subscribe to my new log as I continue my journey as a competitive Pro bodybuilder now. Thanks! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look forward to seeing your new log. Its motivational for me to see others success.

----------


## killionb12

> Look forward to seeing your new log. Its motivational for me to see others success.


Thanks brotha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JaneDoe

Did you get your professional card?

----------


## killionb12

> Did you get your professional card?


Yes I did, back in September. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JaneDoe

> Yes I did, back in September. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How great, congratulations!

Do you have a coach? your physique is amazing!

----------


## killionb12

> How great, congratulations!
> 
> Do you have a coach? your physique is amazing!


I do! Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

